#maas 2013-04-02
<AskUbuntu_> relation error between nova-compute and nova cloud controller | http://askubuntu.com/q/277139
<roaksoax> rvba: howdy!
<roaksoax> allenap: howdy! were you able to make a branch available with the changes needed for the cluster_url thing for the FPI?
<roaksoax> rvba: were you able to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/ipmi_usercreation_ilo_versions_trunk/+merge/148579 ?
<roaksoax> allenap: and does this make sense to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670766/
<rvba> roaksoax: hi.  Sorry, not yet;  I know I'm a bit late with this I'll take a look tomorrow morning first thing.
<roaksoax> rvba: awesome! thank you!
<rvba> roaksoax: allenap is off today and tomorrow btw.
<roaksoax> rvba: plop :) thanks!!
<roaksoax> rvba: how was australia btw? lots of gofun?
<rvba> roaksoax: it was great :).  We got started on a library written in Go indeed.
<roaksoax> rvba: awesome!
<rvba> roaksoax: do you have a list of the things we need to do (for the FPI, etc) in MAAS?
<rvba> There is https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/ipmi_usercreation_ilo_versions_trunk/+merge/148579
<rvba> Then https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/preseed-cluster-host/+merge/149954 … ?
<rvba> And then there is bug #1148016.
<ubot5> bug 1148016 in MAAS "Node always belongs to the same nodegroup/cluster" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1148016
<rvba> roaksoax: These are the 3 things I have on my TODO list… anything else?
<roaksoax> rvba: allenap branch above as bigjools mentions it doesn';y fix the issue really, but it is an improvement to the code. I already made changes to that to support the cluster_host correctly
<roaksoax> rvba: so bug #1148016 is the real blocker right now
<ubot5> bug 1148016 in MAAS "Node always belongs to the same nodegroup/cluster" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1148016
<rvba> roaksoax: ok… allenap is working on this one IIRC.
<roaksoax> rvba: the bug is happening specially when the cluster controller is not managing any interfaces... hence maas doesn't know how to tell that a node belongs to a particular cluster controller
<roaksoax> and I tested that in the same network
<rvba> All right.
<rvba> I think we've identified where the problem is.  The only trick is that we will need to tweak the lab's network setup after the fix for this lands.
<rvba> That's what alexlist was investigating.
<roaksoax> biut i'm guessing its the same case on cluster with different networks (not managing dhcp/dns)
<rvba> err, allenap
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah he did say he was gonna make a branch available for me to test
<rvba> roaksoax: I can probably do that for you since he is off today… would a branch based on trunk work for you?
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah that would be perfect
<rvba> roaksoax: lp:~rvb/maas/all-interfaces
<rvba> roaksoax: that branch changes the way we guess to which nodegroup a node should be attached.
<rvba> All the interfaces are considered, not just the managed ones.
<rvba> So, if you configure the interfaces correctly (and still leaves them "unmanaged"), you should be able to get the detection working, even when using an external DHCP server.
<roaksoax> rvba: ok awesome! I'm gonna test it
<roaksoax> thanks for making it available
<rvba> np
#maas 2013-04-04
<roaksoax> rvba: around?
<roaksoax> rvba: i'm seeing this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676753/ any thoughts?
<rvba> roaksoax: yep…
<rvba> roaksoax: btw, you still need to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/ipmi_usercreation_ilo_versions_trunk/+merge/148579 in trunk right?
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah so the reason why that did land in 1.2 and not trunk is because julian thought it would be better to have the testing of that in trunk,s ince it didn't make sense for 1.2
<roaksoax> rvba: and the above might be due to the nodegroup change?
<rvba> roaksoax: right.  Julian and I agreed that we don't really have time to add the testing so let's land this as is and file a bug about the lack of test for this.
<roaksoax> rvba: ok sounds good to me
<rvba> roaksoax: the error you pasted is due to the fact that 2 nodegroups match when we're trying to determine to which nodegroup a node should be attached.
<roaksoax> rvba: so same network?
<rvba> Yeah, the IP of the connecting node belongs to a network to which for nodegroups are connected to.
<rvba> Thus we cannot determine to which is should be attached.
<rvba> You can probably fix this by removing the network in question on one side.
<roaksoax> yeah makes sense, I was jus testing whether your changes do fix the issue, but I just realized I was managing interfaces in both nodes
<roaksoax> so makes sense
<roaksoax> rvba: so this is a result of the revert you provided me with yesterday, righ? Since the current escenario I'm testing was working before that change
<roaksoax> rvba: and this means that we cannot have 2 clusters in the same network
<allenap> roaksoax: I've just had a chat with rvba, and we have a plan...
<rvba> roaksoax: exactly
<rvba> roaksoax: you can have two clusters in the same network, but you have to manually remove an interface (in MAAS) on one of the nodegroups.
<roaksoax> rvba: ok I know how to setup an environment with 2 different clusters in different networks that's quite easy to do with kvm :)
<roaksoax> rvba: I see
<roaksoax> allenap: cool! what's the plan :)?
<rvba> roaksoax: to tell to MAAS: this network, although physically attached to 2 nodegroups, is actually managed by *this* nodegroup.
<roaksoax> right! makes sense
<roaksoax> rvba: since the above error shows up even when both networks are *unmanaged*
<allenap> roaksoax: I'll change the find_nodegroup() function to prioritise managed interfaces, but fall back to non-managed interfaces. Additionally, if more than one non-managed interface matches, we blow up, suggesting that either one interface is marked as managed, or to remove the other interface.
<roaksoax> err both cluster interface are unmanaged
<rvba> roaksoax: indeed, you need to *remove* one interface on one of the nodegroups/
<rvba> In your case, you don't have any managed interface.
<roaksoax> rvba: right, say the master running in the region controller should not have any interface in the same network as the other cluster (bnoth managed/unmanaged)
<rvba> roaksoax: exactly.
<roaksoax> allenap: makes sense to me. But wouldn't it make better sense that if there's 2 cluster in the same network, to simply use 1 of those 2?
<roaksoax> rvba: ok makes sense. Ok will setup an environment and test
<allenap> roaksoax: That might be okay. I can't think of an issue with that offhand. rvba?
<rvba> allenap: seems reasonable, as long as this only happens when no managed interfaces on this network are found I think that's ok.
<allenap> rvba: If there's a managed interface, we will choose that one anyway. What if we find two managed interfaces for the same network?
<roaksoax> if we found 2 managed interfaces in the same network that most likely would be the case that i'm using different ranges for DHCP. (which is what I was doing right now).
<roaksoax> i guess it would make sense to try to detect from which one the node pxebooted from
<roaksoax> if not fallback to the first one
<allenap> roaksoax: When an interface is managed, the DHCP ranges are defined by the netmask, iirc, so you can't have two cluster controllers managing the same network.
<rvba> Indeed, I don't think that's possible in MAAS right now.
<roaksoax> allenap: right, but I can have 2 DHCP servers saying "Server IP between 192.168.1.100 - 200" and another one that will server "192.168.1.1 - 99"
<roaksoax> s/server/serve
<allenap> roaksoax: You /can/ do that, but it's not a supported configuration: the interface should be marked as unmanaged.
<roaksoax> alright :)
<allenap> Finding a node's nodegroup (aka cluster controller) in a nutshell: 1 managed interface on the network = choose this one; >1 managed interfaces on the network = misconfiguration; >1 unmanaged interfaces on a network = choose any
<allenap> Version 2 of Finding a node's nodegroup (aka cluster controller) in a nutshell: 1 managed interface on the network = choose this one; >1 managed interfaces on the network = misconfiguration; 1 unmanaged interface on a network = choose this one; >1 unmanaged interfaces on a network = choose any
<roaksoax> allenap: sounds good to me
<allenap> Cool.
<roaksoax> allenap: oh btw... i just made this change to python-tx-tftp in raring. Spads was getting his connection dropped and him and Daviey investigated and came up with the solution: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5676874/
<allenap> roaksoax: That's cool :) I'll submit that upstream (and also press for landing of the other patches).
<roaksoax> allenap: that would be great!
<AskUbuntu> Maas Web Interface not reachable after new installation! | http://askubuntu.com/q/277874
#maas 2013-04-05
<allenap> roaksoax: My branch for the find_nodegroup() stuff should be PPAed up in ~40 minutes: https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/+recipe/find-nodegroup-redux
<AskUbuntu> Mass post-node-enlisting installation fails or doesn't start! | http://askubuntu.com/q/278154
<roaksoax> allenap: awesome!! thanks a lot for working on it
<allenap> roaksoax: You're welcome. I'm sorry I wasn't able to do it sooner.
<allenap> I hope it works!
<roaksoax> allenap: no worries I understand you've been busy :). I'm currently integrating FPI changes into it and then I'll do some testing
<ALL`> can someone refer me to a good tutorial on setting up maas on ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<roaksoax> ALL`: maas.ubuntu.com
<ALL`> roaksoax: thanks, I ended up downloading 12.10 instead and going with it so it matched the documentation.
<roaksoax> ALL`: cool
<ALL`> another question.... (i am pretty new to managing VMs/Clouds) if we have servers that their bios does not support PXE I assume we can use something like gPXE?
<roaksoax> ALL`: yes
#maas 2014-03-31
<bigjools> jtv: which package were you installing?
<jtv> maas-dns
<jtv> Actually I was installing lots of packages, but that's where the error happened.
<bigjools> jtv: let me re-phrase then.  What package did you ask apt-get to install?
<jtv> Pretty much everything that maas-region-controller depends on, but not maas-region-controller itself.
<bigjools> jtv: you mean you were manually installing all the dependencies?  What was your exact command line
<jtv> And not postgres, which was the original point of what I was doing.
<jtv> Yes, I was manually installing all the dependencies.
<bigjools> why?
<jtv> Because I was reproducing the postgres installation problem, and wanted to minimise noise.
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> this is arising because maas-dns invokes some tasks, and in the tasks module it has stuff to talk to seamicro
<bigjools> which is annoying
<jtv> Make it a lazy import?
<jtv> FWIW installing python-seamicro silenced the error, although of course by that time loads of other dependencies had already been installed — they may have similar problems otherwise.
<jtv> If it's just seamicro, I say cut the import chain somewhere and do it in a heavily commented function.
<bigjools> jtv: move the import inline, perhaps
<bigjools> yeah here we go, postinst calls "maas-region-admin set_up_dns"
<rvba> jtv: looks like some validation that happens *after* you set self.broadcast_ip expects that address to be a string indeed…
<jtv> OK I can do that now
<bigjools> getting a lot of errors in celery log
<bigjools> [2014-03-31 17:53:03,074: ERROR/MainProcess] consumer: Cannot connect to amqp://maas_workers@10.0.0.9:5672//maas_workers: [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer.
<bigjools> restarted celery and boom, a ton of queued jobs went through
<bigjools> rvba, jtv, gmb: off to eat.  Call in 28m, and I have some fun news.
<jtv> OK
<jtv> rvba: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/fix-default-broadcast-clean/+merge/213414
<rvba> jtv: on it
<jtv> Thanks.
<rvba> jtv: looks good
<jtv> Thanks.
<rvba> jtv: bigjools: running another test in the lab with manual fix for the bug jtv is fixing (see above)… so far so good: nodes enlisted okay… commissioning…
<rvba> with *a* manual fix.
<bigjools> :)
<dimitern> perhaps a dumb question, but i'll ask anyway - what are the valid reasons to recommission a node after it becomes ready? hw changes?
<bigjools> yes
<dimitern> including changing nics ?
<rvba> or if you add new commissioning scripts.
<dimitern> ah, right
<bigjools> changing nics is an interesting one
<bigjools> gmb, jtv, rvba: I'm on talky
<dimitern> thanks!
<bigjools> let's chance our hand
<gmb> Wasty.time.
<jtv> That's taking a while...
<rvba> bigjools: jtv: deploying stuff with juju in the lab…
<rvba> bigjools: jtv: test passed
<jtv> \o/
<Hermes42> hi all, got a question regarding maas node installation: it seems to get it's packages from us.archive.ubuntu.com , whatever I do. I would prefer to use a local apt-cacher. has anyone an idea how to configure that?
<jtv> Hermes42: you can configure that on the Settings page.  By default it goes through a caching proxy on the region controller.
<jtv> (This also means that you can install nodes without giving them direct internet access)
<jtv> You can also select a different archive on that page.
<jtv> Click the cogwheel in the upper right of the UI.
<Hermes42> i  tried that. unfortunatly, the clients still want to install from external us.archive...
<Hermes42> additionally, the connection is direct and not over maas
<Hermes42> jtv: i think you talk about <ip>/MAAS/settings ; Ubuntu section
<Hermes42> there i have configured http://192.168.100.84:3142/ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu/ as the ubuntu archive, still installing from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hermes42> ...84:3142 is my apt-cacher proxy on the maas server
<Hermes42> maybe i have to regenerate some images?
<Hermes42> maas-import-ephemerals doesn't seem to do anything anymore...
<jtv> We don't generate images, so that's not it...
<jtv> No, that script is obsolete.
<Hermes42> ok
<jtv> The latest package versions don't even have it.
<jtv> I wouldn't configure the proxy as the Ubuntu archive, to be honest; I'd just configure a proxy.
<jtv> There's a separate "proxy" field on the settings page.
<Hermes42> jtv: my maas-server is build on 14.04 with maas 1.5
<Hermes42> also tried that, additional to the archive
<Hermes42> the traffic still seems to go direct
<jtv> That is strange.
<Hermes42> rechecking
<jtv> If you do nothing at all from a clean install, the nodes should get all their packages from the squid-deb proxy on the region controller.
<Hermes42> testing.
<Hermes42> changing ubuntu source to http://192.168.100.84:3142
<Hermes42> oops
<Hermes42> the other half ;)
<Hermes42> ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu/
<jtv> It's supposed to be a full URL.
<jtv> As is the proxy, by the way.
<Hermes42> http://ftp.halifax....
<jtv> OK
<Hermes42> proxy is http://192.168.100.84:8000/
<jtv> That all looks sensible...
<Hermes42> which should be the squid on maas server
<Hermes42> i had problems with the apt-cacher before, the clients wouldnt connect to 3142
<jtv> This is not apt-cacher though.  It's squid-deb-proxy.
<jtv> And if you want to use the built-in proxy, just leave the proxy field blank.
<Hermes42> had to change /etc/maas/preseeds/generic
<Hermes42> all mirror strings to choose-mirror
<jtv> Sounds like it would make a useful bug report.
<Hermes42> yep.
<Hermes42> the freshly installed client still has /etc/apt/sources.list with us.archive....
<Hermes42> i'll restart the maas and reinstall the client node.... brb
<Hermes42> strange... now it seems to connect to the squid while commisioning, not us.archive, at least that what the download speeds say
<Hermes42> when starting the node it still connects directly  to us.archive...
<Hermes42> jtv: where can i configure the mirror for the starting node? I see no traffic on MAAS-Server during client downloading packages (e.g. linux-kernel)
<Hermes42> ok can s.o. tell me a working os / maas / juju combination? I currently try trusty beta
<Hermes42> with the default packages there /maas 1.5
<jtv> Hermes42: from MAAS's point of view there is no difference between your first node and any other ones.
<jtv> The kernel is not downloaded as a package; it comes straight from the cluster controller.
<jtv> And, if you're getting a fast-path install, the whole boot image comes from there.
 * jtv must be off now.  Good night!
<perrito666> hello, could someone take a look to https://codereview.appspot.com/82670043/ ?
<perrito666> It adds basic support for networks listing to testserver
<rvba> dimitern: Hi, I'm having a look at bug 1299114.  Do you recall the parameters you were using when defining the network?
<ubot5> bug 1299114 in MAAS "'ValidationError' object has no attribute 'error_dict' when creating a network" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299114
<dimitern> rvba, I tried different combos, all failed; in the web ui i could see required fields which were left blank to turn red and report validation errors (ip address and netmask I think)
<rvba> dimitern: I'm trying to figure out what caused the error… but having the exact data that you submitted would help me.
<rvba> dimitern: so far, I'm unable to reproduce the problem :/
<dimitern> rvba, once the upload completes, i'll paste a link in the bug to the disk image + xml file for the machine, perhaps that'll help
<rbasak> roaksoax: python-seamicroclient MIR accepted. What will pull it into main? The next maas upload? Bug 1298130.
<ubot5> bug 1298130 in python-seamicroclient (Ubuntu) "[MIR] python-seamicroclient" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298130
<rvba> dimitern: you got the failure when using the CLI right?  Don't you have the invocation line somewhere in your history?
<dimitern> rvba, both cli and api; let me check
<roaksoax> rbasak: hey! thanks for taking care of it. And yes, it will be pilled by maas upload
<dimitern> rvba, example: maas maas-root networks create name=main ip=192.168.50.0 netmask=255.255.255.0 description="Main MAAS network"
<rvba> dimitern: works for me in a dev env. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7185307/.  I'll try with a package.
<dimitern> rvba, if you still can't repro it, try upgrading from the daily-ok
<dimitern> rvba, (i suspect my upgrade might be incomplete or something)
<rvba> dimitern: you're getting this with the package from daily-ok?
<dimitern> rvba, no, that's from the daily-builds r2188, but i originally installed the daily-ok one and upgraded later
<rvba> okay
<tych0> hi allenap (or anyone), maas nodes when a network is bridged are supposed to talk to the world through a squid proxy, right?
<allenap> tych0: Is that the cluster’s network, or the region?
<tych0> i don't understand the question :-(
<tych0> the cluster and the region are on the same box
<tych0> it is the slave nodes that aren't running through a squid
<allenap> There’s nothing in MAAS that says a node *must* talk to the world through squid. It is there as a service, and we set the proxy for apt (iirc) to point to it, but MAAS doesn’t enforce anything beyond that.
<tych0> ok
<tych0> so my nodes aren't talking through the apt proxy either
<tych0> should i file a bug?
<allenap> tych0: Yeah, that sounds like a bug.
<tych0> ok
#maas 2014-04-01
<bigjools> hey tych0, there?
<bigjools> would be easier to chat here for a moment instead of your bug
<bigjools> I see others reporting the problem earlier on here
<tych0> bigjools: here now
<bigjools> tych0: howdy
<bigjools> tych0: was just wondering what you were doing when not seeing the proxy used?
<tych0> just standard stuff
<tych0> fastpath with trusty commissioning and precise images
<tych0> i honestly don't have any idea whether it happens all the time or not
<tych0> sometimes i am paying attention and sometimes i just let it run :-)
<bigjools> I think it's a bug in the preseed for fastpath
<tych0> is there a file it drops somewhere or something?
<tych0> i can check for that
<tych0> next time i see it
<bigjools> I vaguely remember talking to smoser about this but his suggestion to fix it didn't work and then it fell by the wayside
<bigjools> the proxy config in the preseed is curtin-specific
<tych0> ah, ok
<bigjools> well the d-i is d-i specific, so ... :)
<tych0> yep
<tych0> i assume it edits some apt preferences file or drops something in preferences.d?
<tych0> oh
<tych0> this node has 90curtin-aptproxy
<bigjools> look in contrib/preseeds_v2/curtin_userdata
<tych0> was that the fix?
<bigjools> well apparently it doesn't work :)
<tych0> well
<tych0> it might
<tych0> i didn't file it about this node
<tych0> i just know i've seen it before
<bigjools> ok
<tych0> if there is something i should look for
<tych0> i can look for that next time i know i see it
<tych0> i guess maybe the absence of this file is a good place to start
<bigjools> I am not sure tbh.  If I start to look at this I will first examine the squid log as the node boots
<tych0> yeah
<bigjools> then delve into the node itself
<tych0> ok
<bigjools> there's different things that get pulled off the internets
<tych0> bigjools: do you want my copy of /var/log/maas for the other issue?
<tych0> i'm not sure if it'll be useful or not
<tych0> it does sound like a bug in celery
<tych0> whatever happens, celery shouldn't crash
<bigjools> tych0: it's a celery bug imo
<bigjools> and I agree
<tych0> yep
<bigjools> we can work around it with a wrapper
<tych0> eyah, that might be good
<bigjools> well there *is* a wrapper already, we just need to make it restart
<tych0> i just sat down this morning and nothing would work
<tych0> made me a sad panda
<bigjools> same happened to me yesterday
<bigjools> restarted the worker and boom, loads of jobs went through that had been queued
<bigjools> which is kinda dangerous
<tych0> yeah
<tych0> same here
<tych0> a couple of extra power on power off cycles to make things interesting :-)
<bigjools> I think we need to put expirations on all the jobs
<bigjools> some have that but not all
<bigjools> but we'll revisit this as part of work to harden maas
<roaksoax> rharper: why is the tgt stuff ebing dropped?
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> jtv: ^^
<jtv> The new import script doesn't use our pre-existing tgt setup.
<roaksoax> jtv: right, that's why I'm asking... what does the new script do?
<jtv> That link we had in /etc/tgt/conf.d was pointing to a file that no longer existed.
<jtv> It uses tgt-admin to create the targets.
<bigjools> roaksoax: the new script constructs a tgt conf on the fly and inserts it using tgtadmin
<jtv> IIRC it does write a "metadata" file, and a master config, but all in /var/lib/maas.
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok... where do these get stored, any ideas?
<jtv> /var/lib/maas/boot-resources
<bigjools> roaksoax: they are ephemeral
<jtv> No there is a tgt config file.
<bigjools> it is not used after insertion though
<bigjools> you can query tgt using "tgtadmin -s"
<bigjools> with no config
<bigjools> the config is for the admin script, not tgt.
<roaksoax> bigjools: tgt-admin
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok cool then
<bigjools> roaksoax: yeah I forgot which is which, there's a helper wrapper and the main thing
<bigjools> I think tgtadmin is the wrapper
<roaksoax> bigjools: tgtadmin doesn't exist
<bigjools> roaksoax: it does on my box :)
<jtv> tgt-admin, with the dash
<bigjools> there are two scripts
<jtv> Not on my machine.
<roaksoax> bigjools: it does not exist on my system
<roaksoax> after upgrade
<jtv> Not on my Trusty machine.
 * bigjools boggles
<bigjools> let me boot my server, one sec
<bigjools> I am 100% sure I have seen both scripts
<jtv> From an installed package that isn't a dependency?
<bigjools> ah ok it's tgtadm
<bigjools> my bad
<roaksoax> ok cool
<jtv> Uh-oh.
<bigjools> roaksoax: what did you think about my bug on the packaging?
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1300507
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300507 in maas (Ubuntu) "Rabbit password is reset on every upgrade which forces lockstep cluster restarts" [Undecided,New]
<jtv> Dear friends, who takes care of re-installing the tgt targets after reboot?
<roaksoax> bigjools: i'm looking into it
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok cheers
<roaksoax> bigjools: ^^
<jtv> I just rebooted my maas server and got no output from "sudo tgt-admin -s"
<bigjools> jtv: the script
<roaksoax> uhmmm
<bigjools> jtv: oh,,,, oh dear!
<bigjools> that's the bug we found then
<roaksoax> then that's why we need config files
<jtv> Could well be.
<bigjools> jtv: which means we need that confiug back
<bigjools> fuuuuuuuuuuu
<roaksoax> yup
<jtv> New one.  Not the old one.
<bigjools> jtv: the new one is still ephemeral IIRC
<bigjools> it gets written once for each target
<jtv> No, there's a single config with all targets.
<jtv> In the "current" snapshot.
<bigjools> jtv: are you *sure*?
<bigjools> anyway I will file a bug
<bigjools> arse
<jtv> I have 4 <target> definitions in my maas.tgt.
<bigjools> jtv: ok I think this code changed since I last looked, it seems ok now
<jtv> What code?
<bigjools> the script
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1300548
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300548 in MAAS "tgt targets do not persist after a reboot" [Critical,Triaged]
<jtv> And now, having smashed everyone's hopes and dreams, I can reboot in peace.
<bigjools> heh
<roaksoax> bigjools: so there's something weird
<roaksoax> bigjools: i have no idea why this happens
<roaksoax> bigjools: i have not make any changes that would cause this in comparison to trusty I think
<jtv> Oh dear.  Shouldn't have rebooted.  Suddenly I'm back in low-res.
<bigjools> roaksoax: the password reset thing?
<roaksoax> bigjools: yup
<jtv> This is horrible.  Big, fuzzy pixels.  Luckily I kept my pre-Saucy hack somewhere to get back to a decent resolution.
<bigjools> roaksoax: it has always happened
<roaksoax> bigjools: i've never seen it
<bigjools> we just ignored the problem until now; for some reason the cluster is getting restarted first which has made it apparent
<jtv> We're nog going to be limited to 1920×1200 for the release version, are we?
<bigjools> jtv: hi-dpi is a feature of unity now IIRC
<jtv> It worked in Saucy, and until today, Trusty.
<bigjools> roaksoax: but basically every upgrade I ever do resets the rabbit p/w
<roaksoax> bigjools : does that file exist in the inital precise package?
<roaksoax> bigjools: and has it changed since then?
<bigjools> which file?
<roaksoax> maas_local_celeryconfig.py
 * bigjools checks
<bigjools> roaksoax: it's new after precise
<bigjools> I think
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok so if we iupgrade from precise to trusty, then we still need to run that file
<roaksoax> bigjools: err to run that psasword change
<bigjools> the actual file is not in my tree it gets generated
<bigjools> roaksoax: why do we need to regenerate passwords at all?
<bigjools> we cannot do this, it screws over remote clusters
<roaksoax> bigjools: why? becuase the upgrade should generate passwords for systems wher the file didn't exist before
<bigjools> roaksoax: one sec
<roaksoax> bigjools: there's a reason why it is there. if we upgrade say precise to trusty directly, and we don't have that, then we see failure because the psasword would never get generated
<bigjools> roaksoax: this is going to break when updating on remote clusters, it can only work when cluster is local
<bigjools> otherwise they will be out of sync
<roaksoax> bigjools: well then we should recommend upgrading regions first and then upgrade clusters
<roaksoax> so the cluster gets regenerated
<roaksoax> get new pass
<roaksoax> bigjools: what should actually happen, ois region should tell the clusters to update their password automatically
<bigjools> roaksoax: it still forces a lockstep upgrade.  I don't know how we can get around that
<bigjools> roaksoax: agreed
<bigjools> roaksoax: I'll file a bug a bout that
<bigjools> roaksoax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1300554
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300554 in MAAS "If the rabbit password changes, clusters are not informed" [High,Triaged]
<roaksoax> bigjools: cool, otherwise we can just note that in a release upgrade
<roaksoax> bigjools: err release note
<bigjools> roaksoax: fine for now
<bigjools> thanks
<roaksoax> bigjools: that for upgrades that bug will happen and the "fix" is to restart the clusters
<roaksoax> anywayi'm off
<roaksoax> night
<bigjools> roaksoax: something must have changed in apt for it to screw the local cluster
<jtv>  nn roaksoax
<bigjools> different ordering of installs
<bigjools> ok cheers roaksoax, sleep well
 * bigjools thinks about writing release notes
<roaksoax> bigjools: btw.. i was thinking thay maybe tgtadmin might have a way to export the condig into a file for persistancy
<roaksoax> wouls be worth looking into that
<bigjools> roaksoax: yeah, good point, thanks
<bigjools> --dup!
<bigjools> err
<bigjools> --dump
<bigjools> any better jtv?
<jtv> Well this gets me back to the previous bad setting.  :(
<bigjools> heh
<roaksoax> bigjools: cool. we should dump each time a new entry gets added
<jtv> And my previous xrandr incantations didn't work.
<roaksoax> anyway... night!
<bigjools> jtv: just noticed tgt-admin has a --dump which might be useful
<jtv> Good night.
<bigjools> cheers roaksoax
<jtv> bigjools: I doubt it.
<jtv> We already write the full config anyway.
<bigjools> just an option
<bigjools> ok
<jtv> Wow, and the letter "b" is broken in my dash.  That's a weird one.
 * bigjools eats lunch
<dimitern> rvba, ping
<dimitern> rvba, bigjools, allenap, I managed to pin down the probable cause of bug 1299114
<ubot5> bug 1299114 in MAAS "'ValidationError' object has no attribute 'error_dict' when creating a network" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299114
<allenap> dimitern: Excellent! However, I have to pop out for a few minutes. I’ll ping when I’m back.
<dimitern> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7188828/ - it seems the error happens only when you try to add a network with a ip (network) address that matches an existing network
<jtv> Which is probably the cause of the error in the first place.
<jtv> There's a separate check for that, and it must be broken.
<dimitern> yep, it's just does not have a good error message
<jtv> Not what I meant.  :)  The ValidationError probably needs to be constructed in some particular way.
<jtv> dimitern: could you update the bug with your new information?
<jtv> Hmm... I wonder why we have a NetworksListingForm and a NetworkListForm.
<jtv> Looks like a leftover from parallel work producing the same form from two people, probably one as just a placeholder.
<dimitern> jtv, just did
<jtv> Thanks.
<jtv> I think this means that the exception at the very end of src/maasserver/models/network.py isn't quite right for what form validation wants.
<jtv> dimitern: any chance we could get the full traceback of the exception?
<jtv> Is that in the logs?
<jtv> Ah, found it.
<jtv> Wow, this could have been clearer.  Yes, it's documented all over the place that validate_unique must raise ValidationError if it finds a clash, but not that that ValidationError must be one that was constructed from a dict, not an error message like in the documentation examples!
<allenap> jtv: Django’s ValidationError is a horror-show. Reading its code is not only like seeing inside the sausage factory, but also seeing the animal’s skulls being caved in.
<gmb> jtv: src/provisioningserver/tests/test_maas_import_pxe_files.py
<jtv> Yes, that'd be the one.
<jtv> dimitern, just for you. :)  https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1299114/+merge/213623
<AskUbuntu> I get Internal Server Error when trying to connect the MAAS GUI in a fresh installation on 12.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/441870
<dimitern> jtv, great, thanks!
<dimitern> allenap, rvba, bigjools, I'd appreciate if someone can spare some time to review this gomaasapi CL https://codereview.appspot.com/82460044/
<allenap> dimitern: I’ll take a look.
<dimitern> allenap, ta!
<bigjools> mwhudson: did you try arm with the latest maas in trusty at all?
<bigjools> or the faily ppa
<bigjools> (sic)
<mwhudson> bigjools: not recently
<mwhudson> i will be soon
<bigjools> mwhudson: ok.  I need a 3rd party to verify it works on arm
<mwhudson> once IS do something with networking
<bigjools> since there's a ton of changes in image imports
<mwhudson> bigjools: timeframe?
<bigjools> mwhudson: now? :)
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> there is an rt you can make noise on if you like...
<mwhudson> bigjools: the hyperscale guys might have been doing stuff
<bigjools> ok
<mwhudson> i'll be testing on midway
<bigjools> the more the better
<bigjools> thanks
#maas 2014-04-02
<Guest70936> Hey everyone. I'm having a very weird occurance with MaaS. For some reason the TFTP server gets a SIGTERM signal. In the /var/log/maas/pserv.log I find lines like this: "2014-04-01 23:16:51-0400 [-] Received SIGTERM, shutting down." just randomly. Can anyone help me out with this or at least tell me how to turn the tftp server back on?
<bigjools> Guest70936: can you paste the whole log somewhere please
<jtv> And, are you sure that SIGTERM isn't just from an upgrade, reboot, or installation of other related packages?
<bigjools> and which version of maas are you using
<Guest70936> bigjools: This is the last 1000 lines of pserv.log: http://pastebin.com/p6prSEHd
<Guest70936> jtv: I mean I am simply doing a juju bootstrap and then juju status -e maas
<bigjools> Guest70936: it looks like a regular shutdown to me
<Guest70936> So when all the nodes in MaaS go back to Ready it shuts down the TFTP server?
<Guest70936> bigjools: ^^
<Guest70936> Oh you mean it looks like a reboot or shutdown of the computeR?
<bigjools> well that is not supposed to happen, no, but SIGTERM is sent by upstart when t wants to close it down
<bigjools> and it happens 35 minutes after the TFTP session finished
<bigjools> so yes it looks like a reboot
<Guest70936> bigjools: Ok thanks. Yeah I noticed that I just have had some weird problems with servers being able to pxe boot and the problem is always a pxe boot timeout. Could it have to do with the switches on the network and "portfast"?
<Guest70936> Also after bootstrapping juju on the maas controller and setting nameserver to be 127.0.0.1 a juju status -e maas won't work either.
<bigjools> Guest70936: ok first thing, it could be portfast, or it could be something else on the network.  I sometimes see timeouts when mixing gigabit and 100M network switches
<bigjools> Guest70936: what does "won't work" mean, what happens?
<Guest70936> bigjools: Alright we are mixing a 1Gig with 10Gig? And won't work means it hangs for a while and then says something along the lines of "Can't connect to environment." I also looked in the .juju/environment/maas.yaml and noticed there were a couple of ports like 17010 and 31017 or something similar and after checking the open ports using netstat I couldn't find that either of the ports were open. Could that have something to do with
<bigjools> Guest70936: yes you need to open ports for mongo and the jujud
<Guest70936> bigjools: I am not running a firewall and hitting the MaaS server with Juju locally.
<bigjools> ok then I expect juju is not installed on the bootstrap node
<Guest70936> bigjools: juju is installed locally on the MaaS controller and I have setup the environments.yaml pointing to 127.0.0.1 and with the MaaS api key, etc...
<Guest70936> Oh on the bootstrap node.
<Guest70936> How do I push it there?
<Guest70936> Does the juju bootstrap command do that?
<Guest70936> bigjools: Any ideas?
<bigjools> Guest70936: juju bootstrap will start up a node in MAAS and install juju on it
<bigjools> did you do that already?
<Guest70936> bigjools: Yeah I just did it and I guess the previous times I just didn't wait long enough. I'm waiting to see the server hit the tftp server.
<bigjools> right, it can take a long time
<bigjools> which version of maas?
<Guest70936> bigjools: Is there a command I can run to find that?
<bigjools> dpkg -l maas
<Guest70936> bigjools: Thanks, 1.4+bzr1693+dfsg-0ubuntu
<bigjools> Guest70936: ok you're using saucy?
<bigjools> 13.10, that is
<Guest70936> Yes 13.10?
<Guest70936> Yes.
<bigjools> if you are not using the fast installer, it takes 20-30 minutes for the bootstrap to complete
<bigjools> can you see the console of the node it is booting?
<Guest70936> bigjools: Ok sounds good. No I am currently not in the office. I will be able to see it tomorrow. One last question for you: Should the boot order of the server always start pxe first?
<jtv> Of the nodes?
<jtv> They should prefer PXE over hard disk.
<bigjools> Guest70936: the node will make a DHCP request then a PXE request
<jtv> Of course you may still want CD, USB etc. first, but that's up to you.
<bigjools> all done in the BIOS
<bigjools> oh yes, what jtv said, PXE first, always
<Guest70936> bigjools, jtv: Thanks! Is the fast installer recommended?
<bigjools> Guest70936: it's very rough and ready in 13.10 but you can try it
<bigjools> there should be a button on the node page to enable it
<jtv> It's much, much faster.
<bigjools> yeah, takes ~3 minutes to install the OS instead of 30, then juju takes around 5-10 to install itself
<jtv> The non-fast installer depends on the speed of your connection to the archive; the fast one basically doesn't.
<bigjools> jtv: it still does actually
<jtv> "Basically"
<bigjools> :)
<jtv> The "classic" installer takes hours for me; the fast-path installer takes minutes.
<Guest70936> bigjools, jtv: This is by far the most I've understood this system; even after reading all the documentation. Thanks again! Ok and one thing that I noticed is that the classic installer won't install over a previously installed system. But I would think that it should be able to wipe away the previous one and reinstall. Am I correct in this thinking?
<bigjools> Guest70936: no it should wipe it
<bigjools> Guest70936: it means you're doing something wrong
<jtv> Yes, it does wipe a previously installed system.  I've got one doing that now.
<jtv> But it won't install while the node is still allocated.
<jtv> Make sure the node is in the Ready state.
<bigjools> you are either booting a node manually and it boots the old installation, or you're not letting maas control the node
<jtv> MAAS only installs a node when deploying it, i.e. when somebody's allocated it.
<Guest70936> bigjools: Interesting. It would give random errors when installing over something saying it couldn't write the kernel and sometimes just saying that it couldn't write a file. We are writing the system on SD cards on blades.
<bigjools> Guest70936: oh weird.
<jtv> Problem with the SD drive being mounted too late in the process, or something along those lines..?
<bigjools> Guest70936: this is not maas-specific, it is running debian installer at that point
<Guest70936> bigjools: Ok thanks I'll look into other things.
<bigjools> Guest70936: I have seen it fail when there are RAID partitions
<Guest70936> bigjools: There are raid partitions.
<jtv> Oh, another wild guess: maybe the SD drive is getting a different device name in different OS releases.
<bigjools> aha!
<Guest70936> bigjools: I haven't setup the preseed file yet to mount it properly.
<bigjools> existing RAID partitions confuse d-i
<bigjools> I had to delete all of mine
<bigjools> there is work coming in the near future to handle custom partitioning
<Guest70936> bigjools: The raid is simply there as a virtual drive, it isn't partitions.
<Guest70936> partitioned*.
<bigjools> yeah any raid present confuses d-i
<bigjools> because the kernel tries to mount it
<Guest70936> bigjools: Oh ok. So how do I deal with that?
<bigjools> delete the raid
<Guest70936> bigjools: Ok and then I guess let software run it? I can't use hardware RAID currently?
<bigjools> better still, go to #ubuntu-server and ask them :)
<bigjools> oh is it hardware raid?
<bigjools> I am talking about software raid
<Guest70936> bigjools: Yeah it's hardware RAID that has a virtual drive setup.
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> check with the server guys, this is beyond my knowledge here
<Guest70936> bigjools: Ok. Thanks again for all your help!
<Guest70936> jtv: Thanks for your help!
<bigjools> no worries
<Guest70936> Have a good night!
<bigjools> afternoon here :)
<Guest70936> Have a good day then!
<bigjools> 1.5 release branch just cut
<ging> bigjools: you remember a month or so ago i was working on a test using maas to deploy desktops and you wanted me to let you know how it went?
<bigjools> ging: yes!
<ging> well it seems although the maas part worked out really well, it's not going ahead
<ging> the company has gone for windows 7 because they could not get a lot of thier spreadsheets and things to work with open office
<bigjools> ah darn it
<bigjools> well, thanks for the feedback, it's good to hear at least maas went well
<ging> they liked maas for deploying nodes, it worked well on the 5 test machines we used
<jtv> What a shame.
<ging> we set them up some rdesktop app stuff running on a windows server for the windows things they need, but it wasn't good enough on window 2003 server that they had, and paying out for server 2007 because of microsofts complicated licensing where you seem to need to have licenses per client etc, it doesn't cost much more to just have all windows 7 licenses
<bigjools> prob would be cheaper to redesign those spreadsheets to work with Open Office
<ging> probably be even cheaper to completely replace them with something more efficent and sack 3/4 of thier work force
<dimitern> jtv, are you around?
<jtv> I am.
<dimitern> jtv, just a quick question re bug 1299114
<ubot5> bug 1299114 in MAAS "'ValidationError' object has no attribute 'error_dict' when creating a network" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1299114
<jtv> Shoot.
<dimitern> jtv, maybe i'm getting it wrong but am I supposed to be able to add both a network (i.e. 192.168.50.0/24) and a vlan on that same range (192.168.50.0/30) ?
<jtv> No.
<dimitern> jtv, looking at the docs, somewhere was mentioned that maas should know about your networks/vlans so that the cluster controller can talk to the nodes on the configured netwokrs
<jtv> docs/networks.rst in the source tree.
<jtv> MAAS really has two notions of "network" that are completely separate for now:
<dimitern> jtv, so with a setup like this (on the controller): eth0=192.168.50.0/24,managed dhcp+dns, eth1=192.168.111.0/24, also managed dhcp+dns
<jtv> That's one of the two notions of network.  But currently you're defining the other type of network.
<jtv> (Yes, the two should learn more from each other)
<dimitern> jtv, I have 2 networks defined: vlan0:192.168.50.0/30 tag:42 and net1=192.168.111.0/24, i though I also have to define net0=192.168.50.0/24 so maas will know all of them that can be bound to NICs inside a node
<jtv> MAAS doesn't support defining different networks with identical or overlapping IP ranges.
<jtv> When you allocate a node using a network constraint, you can specify an IP address on that network.  The region controller has to be able to figure out exactly which network that means.
<jtv> It's something that could be changed in the future, but we figured having IP addresses that could be in several networks would be a recipe for confusion anyway.
<dimitern> jtv, I see, so you're supposed to add only those networks which are not known by maas (i.e. other than the first NIC on the node, which gets its ip from maas dhcp)
<jtv> (Similarly, it's perfectly possible technically to have two separate networks with the same VLAN tag, or one VLAN with different tags as seen on different parts of the network, but we didn't allow either)
<jtv> No, it's fine to add networks that MAAS knows about.
<jtv> But this goes back to there being two completely separate notions of "network."
<dimitern> and now you *have* to link a network to all the nodes that need to be on it by mac address, right?
<jtv> One is: a network as attached to a cluster controller interface.  We're really only interested in these when the cluster controller is supposed to manage them.
<dimitern> right, that's easy
<jtv> The other is: a network as attached to nodes.  We're really only interested in these for the purpose of allocation constraints.
<jtv> For those, yes, if you want the constraints to work, you have to tell MAAS what nodes attach to what network.
<jtv> (And obviously we'll want to automate that at some point.)
<dimitern> right
<dimitern> i guess what i'm really asking is: can i rely on the following assumption
<jtv> Now, it's perfectly fine to define e.g. your 192.168.111.0/24 network as a network, and attach nodes to it.
<jtv> That way you have the network defined in both senses.  No worries.
<jtv> What you can't have is:
<dimitern> any node with networks attached will also have mac addresses specified in maas
<jtv> Any node has MAC addresses specified in MAAS.  (Unless you delete them, but...)
<jtv> However, MAAS does not yet auto-discover what MAC addresses are attached to which networks.
<jtv> What you can't have is:
<dimitern> so if you haven't configured the correct macs that's too bad - we won't be able to find them by mac on boot and bring the NICs up appropriately
<dimitern> sorry, i go on :)
<dimitern> s/i//
<jtv> The node's MACs get auto-discovered.
<jtv> You can boot
<jtv> and the NICs will come up, and DHCP.
<jtv> But you need to configure "MAC x is attached to network y" in order for network-based placement constraints to work.
<dimitern> are any extra nics supposed to be using dhcp? because i can't see how i can decide what static ips to assign..
<jtv> Well technically, what happens after that is up to the preseed/userdata I think.
<dimitern> ok, that's a relief - i can rely on mac addresses being known by maas (and get-able from the networks list)
<dimitern> the only issue that remains is how to know which mac belongs to which physical NIC at cloudinit time
<jtv> You can get MACs based on the node.  But you can only get them from the networks list if you first tell MAAS which MAC is on which network.
<dimitern> yeah, i think we can safely assume the user configured maas correctly (at least for the MVP phase of nets/vlans support now)
<jtv> As far as we're concerned though, when it comes to the core MAAS codebase, configuring networks is entirely optional.
<dimitern> right
<dimitern> I was looking at the xml info that's gathered at commissioning time with all the hardware - is this the same format regardless of the type of node? (i.e. physical or vm)
<jtv> Should be, though of course the actual data might differ.  It's just lshw output.
<dimitern> my idea is to get the mapping NIC<->MAC address from there before starting the node so I can generate the appropriate cloudinit scripts
<jtv> It'd be nice to be able to do it at runtime.  We have seen some cases where NICs still get different names on different boots.
<jtv> We've been thinking along the lines of "MAC is a UUID for a network interface."
<jtv> So forget about eth0 etc; the MAC identifies the NIC both within the system and throughout the MAAS.
<dimitern> we'll do it at runtime (or rather at machine agent startup) eventually, but for now they'll be configured at boot (and set to start on reboot) once
<jtv> Should do for most cases.
<dimitern> yeah, that's nice but I need to identify the nic for ifup/down (unless you can refer to nics by their macs - have to check)
<jtv> Would be nice if more networking tools supported MAC-based addressing of interfaces, no?  It's not like walking through a list of 6 items and comparing data structures is particularly expensive any more.
<dimitern> :) agreed
<gmb> jtv: Approved your branch, finally. Sorry for the day.
<rvba> jtv: about bug 1300294, the idea that, for some reason, these nodes might be "owned" and in the 'ready' state is a good idea, I vaguely remember we saw a bug about that once.
<ubot5> bug 1300294 in MAAS "Standard users cannot see all unallocated nodes." [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300294
<jtv> Thanks gmb.
<jtv> rvba: yes, but I ruled that out with reasonable confidence — we have a long-standing assertion against it.
<jtv> I do wonder, however, whether it might be something along the lines of "I'm listing nodes within the Juju environment"
<rvba> jtv: yeah, might be juju-related somehow.  That's why I asked them to try to see if they can see the same problem when using the API to list the nodes.
<rvba> allenap: btw, I see Julian asking about that yesterday:  Blake confirmed that the UEFI stuff has been ported to the new import script correct?
<allenap> rvba: Yes, I’m pretty sure it has.
<allenap> blake_r: ^ Please can you confirm when you come online?
<rvba> blake_r: also, can you please confirm that you've QAed that change with the daily PPA?
<rvba> s/daily PPA/daily package/
<strikov> Hi guys. I'm back from the sprint. I plan to work on some functional tests for our new script to pull boot resources. Like 'here is a tricky metadata which boot resources you'd pull'. Does it look reasonable to work on this?
<jtv> Hi strikov
<jtv> Yes, that would be useful.  The important thing with this one is to make sure the tests run at the right level of integration.
<jtv> We're already writing end-to-end tests; it would be good to have tests that exercise and verify specific behaviours of the various components.
<strikov> jtv: as a first goal I plan to verify that script pulls correct product if multiple available for a specific arch/subarch/release/label and that it pulls correct version of the product if we specify some tricky label like 'beta2'
<jtv> That sounds good — we do not have as much understanding of the simplestreams part as we'd like.
<jtv> Normally I'd say "don't bother testing what should already be tested in libraries we're using," but in this case there are enough unknowns in the interaction.
<jtv> For most tests though, I would hope to be able to stub out most of the simplestreams code.
<jtv> I'm currently writing a test that simulates a successful import based on controlled simplestreams import data — but I'd hate to have too much of that kind of detail in there!
<strikov> jtv: Right, I just want to test the code which makes decision which image to pull, this logic is inside the script (RepoDumper + boot_merge)
<jtv> We'd be most grateful for tests and documentation there!
<jtv> Yay!  Big deep end-to-end test of the main boot-resources import function is up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/import-script-top-level-unit-test/+merge/213809
<strikov> jtv: wow, looks good
<jtv> Thanks.  :)
<jtv> There are probably helpers in simplestreams that could make this easier, but I never quite found my way in the documentation.
<strikov> jtv: I wonder if I need to extend this code for my own check or I want to create a separate one
<strikov> jtv: but anyway, let me come up with my tests and we decide how to integrate them
<jtv> Better to have a separate one, I think — assuming you can avoid most of the complexity.
<jtv> Maybe the best thing to do is to specify, in the form of tests, what exactly should be in the meta file for given inputs — without any simplestreams interaction.
<jtv> "For inputs X, I expect output Y."
<jtv> Best form of test.  :)
<jtv> And with that, I'm out.  Bye!
<AskUbuntu> conversion from commencing to ready state in maas | http://askubuntu.com/q/442350
<strikov> I'm trying to run test.pserv. It complains about sst unavailable (but I ran make install-dependencies before). Do I need to install this test dependencies manually or we have some other way to do it automatically?
<rvba> strikov: Hi Oleg.  make install-dependencies install the prod and run-time dependencies, 'make' should install the dev dependencies (sst is one of these).
<rvba> strikov: After `make` has been run, you should have a directory named 'eggs' which should contain sst-0.2.2-py2.7.egg.  Isn't that the case?
<strikov> rvba: Thanks. Yeah I have this egg installed. Is it okay to run bin/test.pserv manually with PYTHONPATH in the env?
<rvba> strikov: yes, running bin/test.pserv is the way to do it.
<strikov> rvba: I'm getting the following error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7194420/
<strikov> rvba: while this module is definitely exists and in the PYTHONPATH
<rvba> strikov: that's because you have python-maas-client installed.
<rvba> strikov: you need to remove all the maas packages to develop maas (otherwise you get that kind of conflicts): sudo apt-get remove python-maas-client
<strikov> rvba: Oh, how did you manage to figure this out from the error log? :) THanks
<rvba> strikov: I know that error :).  This should probably be in the FAQ ;)
<strikov> rvba: now all the tests pass, thanks!
<rvba> np
<rvba> gmb: thanks for adding a lander for the new branch!
<blahrus_> I am running MAAS on 13.10 and believe I am running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1237364
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237364 in maas (Ubuntu) "Commissioning with a Saucy image sets node status to "Failed tests"" [Critical,Fix released]
<blahrus_> anyone else had to deal with this?
<onezerohosting> Wondering if someone could clue me in on why maas reinstalls on stop/start?!
<onezerohosting> Is this by design or am I doing something wrong?
<onezerohosting> Ruetobas maybe you can help?
<gmb> onezerohosting: Can you clarify what you mean by “maas reinstalls on stop/start”?
<onezerohosting> "Stop node" and "Start node" on the Nodes listing of maas
<onezerohosting> It seems to me that it should simply shut down a machine on stop and when restarted power it back up.  However I'm getting a complete re-install.
<onezerohosting> Only way to avoid this behavior so far is to set to not boot from PXE however I'd like to leave that setting alone.
<gmb> onezerohosting: That’s by design; when you stop a node it goes back into the set of nodes available for other users. When they start it, they’ll start with a clean slate. Alternatively, you’re using Juju to orchestrate deployments, in which case Juju expects the machien to be pristine when it gets access to it.
<gmb> onezerohosting: Does that make sense?
<blahRus> Any one know how to get a node to commission? No matter what ver of Ubuntu I use to commission, I get: failed [2/5] ( 00-maas-01-lshw 00-maas-02-virtuality)
<onezerohosting> gmb.  Thanks.  Yes it does make sense.  However the one caveat I'm running into (and the reason I was restarting to begin with) is DNS.
<onezerohosting> Maas is managing DNS and in order to change a hosts name, it seems that a restart is required per the web console.
<onezerohosting> Of course I can change it from the command line but I wanted the hostname to be reflected at the web interface.  Is there any way to do this?
<allenap> gmb, rvba: Got time for a shortish review? https://code.launchpad.net/~allenap/maas/dont-crash-when-selecting-fpi--bug-1293676/+merge/213887
<onezerohosting> When you try to edit a node name while in use you get the following error, "Can't change hostname to compute2d: node is in use."
<gmb> allenap: Sure.
<allenap> gmb: Thanks :)
<onezerohosting> blahRus... I've only been able to get Raring to commission properly.  Otherwise I get the same error.
<gmb> onezerohosting: So, MAAS *has* to manage the hostname… changing it on the command line on the node doesn’t really make sense in a MAAS context.
<onezerohosting> Didn't mean command line on the node... meant within Maas' DNS server config... zone files.
<gmb> onezerohosting: If MAAS is managing DNS you don’t need to edit the zone files manually. In fact that could theoreticaly cause problems down the line.
<onezerohosting> So how do I change a nodes name per MAAS after it's already running?
<gmb> onezerohosting: You don’t. The workflow would typically be:
<gmb> 1. Enlist (and accept the node)
<gmb> 2. Update its details (cluster, zone, power type etc.)
<gmb> (etc. include FQDN)
<gmb> 3. Start the node
<blahRus> onezerohosting: that's what I am trying to load now :/
<onezerohosting> Got ya.  Thanks gmb.
<gmb> onezerohosting: No worries.
<blahRus> this seems to be the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195086/
<rvba> blahRus: your node(s) didn't manage to install the packages needed for commissioning.
<blahRus> rvba: hurm… does it sound like I missed a step?
<blahRus> rvba: do the HD on the systems need to be empty?
<rvba> blahRus: not at all.
<rvba> blahRus: <missed a step> maybe a network config step
<blahRus> rvba: the boxes are pxe'ing just fine
<rvba> blahRus: the nodes use the region's proxy to download packages.
<rvba> blahRus: the packages are downloaded from the ubuntu archive (the pxe request doesn't step out of your network).
<blahRus> rvba: perfect, they are getting publicly accessible IPs, maybe the DNS piece isn't running right on maas
<blahRus> maas-dns is installed, does it run as a service?
<rvba> blahRus: try to get the logs for the other commissioning scripts.  The earlier scripts install the required package.  Let's double check that these didn't fail.
<rvba> packages*
<blahRus> alright, bind9 is running
<blahRus> rvba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195139/
<rvba> blahRus: looking…
<blahRus> ty
<rvba> blahRus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195161/
<rvba> Confirmed, your node couldn't reach the archive.
<blahRus> got it, so the node PXE'ed couldn't get to ubuntu archive
<rvba> Right.
<rvba> blahRus: Unless you changed the proxy setting in MAAS, your nodes are using the region's proxy (configured by MAAS) to access the archives.
<rvba> blahRus: Please have a look at the region's proxy's log to see if you can spot the problem.
<xmltok> i'm getting 'The DHCP leases file does not exist' and it tells me to install maas-dhcp, but maas-dhcp is installed
<xmltok> what process should i look for to check if dhcp is operating? my pxe requests are not getting responses
<rvba> xmltok: sudo service maas-dhcp-server status
<rvba> xmltok: did you configure the DHCP service on the cluster's page?
<xmltok> i guess not
<xmltok> i have managed dhcp set up for the cluster
<xmltok> i may have just needed to start the process
<rvba> xmltok: it's restarted by MAAS each time the settings are changed.
<xmltok_> hmm, lost my connection. so the maas-dhcp-server service wasn't running but it is now
<xmltok_> ok its pxe'ing but i guess some of the pxe files didnt import, ill try that again
<rvba> allenap: nice use of the view infrastructure to fix bug 1293676 ;).  Don't forget to backport your fix to 1.5.
<ubot5> bug 1293676 in MAAS "internal server error when marking nodes as using fast-path installer" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293676
<blahRus1> rvba: how do I set BIND to allow the lookups to archive, we don't' need to use a proxy in our case.
<xmltok_> cool, the node registered with maas
<xmltok_> can i only deploy nodes using juju?
<rvba> blahRus1: MAAS only adds its own section to BIND's config.  What I mean is that you should be able to configure BIND anyway you like as long as you keep MAAS' section in the config.
<blahRus1> rvba: think we got past that, but now I am getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195367/
<rvba> xmltok_: no, using the API or the UI you can deploy nodes (as in: get machines up and ready).  Juju simply automates the next step: deploying _services_ onto the nodes.
<blahRus1> rvba: is it trying to default to ipv6 (which we are not serving up at all)
<rvba> blahRus1: I think you want to configure an upstream DNS server for queries outside the real of MAAS.  This is done via the 'upstream_dns' config option (available on the 'settings' page, at the bottom — or using the CLI/API).
<blahRus1> rvba: not seeing that anywhere on the settings page
<rvba> blahRus1: arg, you must be using an earlier version then.  Hang on.
<blahRus1> we tired the beta in 14.04 but didn't have much luck so we we back 13.10
<rvba> blahRus1: you need to add http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195395/ to your DNS config.
<blahRus1> lmk if we should be running via a different mirror
<xmltok_> im getting failures trying to power up the nodes now, i think its probably a firewall problem
<blahRus1> rvba: does that go in options? /etc/bind/named.conf.options
<rvba> blahRus1: yes
<blahRus1> rvba: bind was ok with the config, server still boots up, then ubuntu haults it
<rvba> blahRus1: can you resolve archive.ubuntu.com using MAAS' DNS server?
<blahRus1> ya
<blahRus1> rvba: http://goo.gl/3REiXv
<rvba> blahRus1: is this at the end of the commissioning cycle?
<blahRus1> current status is Declared
<rvba> Not yet commissioned then.
<blahRus1> so click commission now, and power back up?
<rvba> If you're using IPMI (or any other power mechanism supported by MAAS), you don't need to power up your nodes manually.
<rvba> Just click "commission."
<blahRus1> alright, so it's normal to halt before commission right?
<rvba> blahRus1: yes
<Jeffrey_> Hello everyone I am using the fast installer to load a ubuntu image on to some blades using MaaS. I am having a problem after the fast installer installs the system on reboot when it tries to PXE boot it does what it's supposed to and drops to the local disk. But when it does it comes up with an error that says "boot sector signature not found".
<rvba> smoser: care to give us a hand here? ^
<smoser> Jeffrey_, what version of maas / curtin ?
<blahRus1> rvba: latest http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195472/
<Jeffrey_> What's more interesting is that after I see that error if I boot the computer selecting the internal SD card it will boot properly.
<Jeffrey_> smoser: 1.4+bzr1693+dfsg-0ubuntu
<rvba> blahRus1: There is still a problem apparently: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195483/.
<rvba> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<rvba> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rvba>   File "/tmp/user_data.sh.DMFkVb/combase64: invalid input
<rvba> (While installing the lldpd package)
<smoser> Jeffrey_, you're missing part of that string.
<smoser> what version of curtin ?
<smoser> you could be seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1244026
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244026 in curtin "curtin block-meta selects first entry in unordered list" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<smoser> but that should be fixed if you have all updates applied to saucy
<Jeffrey_> smoser: I'm using dpkg -l maas/curtin and I got that for the version of maas and it says that curtin is not installed.
<smoser> Jeffrey_, dpkg-query --show python-curtin
<Jeffrey_> smoser: python-curtin	0.1.0~bzr94-0ubuntu1.13.10.1
<Jeffrey_> maas	1.4+bzr1693+dfsg-0ubuntu2.3
<blahRus1> rvba: glob not defined
<blahRus1> rvba: https://www.dropbox.com/s/j770hq7thqqxmnc/Screenshot%202014-04-02%2011.37.56.png
<blahRus1> rvba: followed by: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgrqpnxtaqmevas/Screenshot%202014-04-02%2011.38.02.png
<rvba> blahRus1: that last bit is normal.  The node is powered down at the end of the commissioning process.
<rvba> blahRus1: the first error is… scary… let me look into it.
<smoser> Jeffrey_, h.. i don't really know then.
<smoser> this is intel ?
<Jeffrey_> smoser: Yes intel cpus, duel cpu blades.
<smoser> and the sd card is in the bios boot order ?
<smoser> basically curtin installs to the thing it thinks is the first disk
<smoser> anad if that disk is "internal sd card", then, well thats what you got.
<Jeffrey_> smoser: Yes it installs it on the SD card successfully, it's just after the install when the computer is rebooting it tries to pxe boot again and then drops local, but doesn't boot the SD card properly. If I then boot the computer manually and select the SD card it boots. It's like MaaS isn't booting the proper disk.
<smoser> Jeffrey_, well, maas (via pxe) just says "boot from local disk"
<smoser> its the bios that interprets that
<Jeffrey_> smoser: Ok sounds good. I guess I maybe have a BIOS configuration problem or something.
<smoser> maybe.
<smoser> the bios might also not consider the sd card to be  a "disk" or something.
<smoser> 2 other paths are:
<smoser>  * tell curtin to install on some other target that *would* be found
<smoser>  * tell curtin to grub-install to more things
<smoser> both of these are probably acheivable, and the first possibly through config.
<smoser> but from my lack of documentation and lack of time to help you find a solution, i don't have a "this will work" for you answer.
<smoser> sorry.
<rvba> blahRus1: there is something weird with the problem you found.  It seems to be a stupid import error but I wonder how we missed that thus far.  You didn't customize maas_ipmi_autodetect_tool.py by any chance?
<Jeffrey_> smoser: Ok thanks for your help! I'll try and figure it out.
<blahRus1> not at all
<blahRus1> rvba: ^
<blahRus1> I am running 1.5.4
<blahRus1> rvba: it works fine for powering on the server
<rvba> blahRus1: can you try editing /etc/maas/templates/commissioning-user-data/snippets/maas_ipmi_autodetect_tool.py to add 'import glob' underneath 'import re'.  Then sudo service apache2 restart.  Then re-commissiong your node.
<rvba> blahRus1: hang on
<rvba> blahRus1: do you have all the updates installed?
<blahRus1> rvba: double checking
<blahRus1> rvba: yes
<rvba> blahRus1: can give me the output of `apt-cache policy maas`?
<blahRus1> rvba: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8g6njl6k0dhj7si/Screenshot%202014-04-02%2012.00.24.png
<blahRus1> ya
<blahRus1> rvba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195575/
<rvba> blahRus1: all right, looks like an ugly bug.  While I'm looking into it, can you try what I described above?
<blahRus1> rvba: yup
<blahRus1> rvba: latest http://paste.ubuntu.com/7195596/
<rvba> blahRus1: looks like you got the same error.
<blahRus1> rvba: not resolving?
<rvba> blahRus1: the error about the missing import.
<blahRus1> rvba: have we moved past the resolving part then?
<blahRus1> update to more recent code?
<rvba> blahRus1: definitely
<rvba> blahRus1: did you make the change to maas_ipmi_autodetect_tool.py and restart apache?
<blahRus1> yes
<blahRus1> #!/usr/bin/python
<blahRus1> import commands
<blahRus1> import subprocess
<blahRus1> import re
<blahRus1> import glob
<rvba> Looks good.
<rvba> blahRus1: can you capture the node's console while it's commissioning again?
<blahRus1> rvba: let me try
<blahRus1> rvba: https://www.dropbox.com/s/1tgqrpm4tabw5ju/test.avi
<rvba> blahRus1: okay, so the change fixed the problem.  But your node is still unable to reach the archive.
<blahRus1> 403 forbidden?
<rvba> blahRus1: yeah
<blahRus1> rvba: our IP getting blocked?
<rvba> blahRus1: I don't see how this could happen.
<blahRus1> using lynx it works just fine to load the dir
<rvba> blahRus1: can you check the proxy's log?
<blahRus1> which file?
<rvba> blahRus1: /etc/squid-deb-proxy/<something.log>
<blahRus1> rvba: 1396466042.633      0 23.105.89.4 TCP_DENIED/403 3843 GET http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages - HIER_NONE/- text/html
<blahRus1> that'd do it
<rvba> Yeah, that's definitely the problem.
<blahRus1> rvba: added the /24 to the acl for allowed
<rvba> blahRus1: btw, raring reached EoL at the beginning of the year.
<blahRus1> rvba: yup, figured we test with stable ;) looking forward to 14.04
<blahRus1> rvba: happen to know the proxy settings to change?
<rvba> blahRus1: not offhand
<rvba> blahRus1: I'll have to step out in 5 minutes.  I think you're almost there but I (or other members of the MAAS team) will be there to assist you if you need help tomorrow.
<allenap> roaksoax: Are you able to sort out getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1301569 into Saucy?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1301569 in MAAS 1.4 "Missing import in maas-ipmi-autodetect-tool" [Critical,Fix committed]
<roaksoax> allenap: i can sponsor the upload, but don't think i can manage to file a SRU request
 * rvba is off.  See you guys tomorrow.
<allenap> Bye rvba!@
<allenap> @=typo
<allenap> roaksoax: I don’t know what the process is now. If I mark it as affecting maas in saucy will that get the attention of someone who’ll help out?
<allenap> roaksoax: Ah, I don’t think I can create a series task.
<roaksoax> allenap: ok did the later
<roaksoax> create series task
<roaksoax> allenap: wiki.ubuntu.com/SRU
<allenap> roaksoax: Can you nominate someone in the server team who can do this?
<blahRus1> rvba: https://www.dropbox.com/s/i1exgpg6x2h6e33/Screenshot%202014-04-02%2013.56.41.png is the latest :)
<blahRus1> based on a quick search, it's looking in the wrong dir: /var/lib/maas/tftp/amd64/generic/raring/commissioning/linux
<xmltok_> my problem was https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1300923, with that  fix it seems to be working ok. i can start/stop my nodes
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1300923 in MAAS "ipmi PowerActionFail after upgrade from precise to trusty" [Critical,Invalid]
<Jeffrey_> After using curtin to fast install. The MaaS child tries to boot again from PXE and after the server telling it to boot local it fails to boot to the correct place. I was wondering in the preseed/generic file I noticed it trys to disable PXE boot. Is this so that the next boot will follow the boot order minus PXE?
<xmltok_> so can i boot up one of my machines with a basic ubuntu install? running node start spins it up but i can't tell if that actually installed an OS
<Jeffrey_> :q
<xmltok_> my nodes are both in 'commissioning' but neither are on, should they be doing something to get to the ready state?
<webbrandon> xmltok: me too but i am sure i am missing something so just reading away
#maas 2014-04-03
<webbrandon> if im gonna use maas for virtual machines and juju i have to install LXC on my MAAS server correct?  Not to familiar with this yet, but running lxc-create now for node, hope im on the right track
<rvba> Hi jtv, time for medium-sized review? https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/cluster-own-ui4/+merge/213848
<rvba> gmb: arg, found a critical bug in maas-test (https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-test/+bug/1301815).
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1301815 in maas-test "maas-test is incompatible with the most recent MAAS packages (revision 2182 and up)." [Critical,Triaged]
<rvba> gmb: I thought maas-test would still work (but drop the simplestreams config) but since it explicitly runs the (now gone) maas-import-ephemerals it breaks completely with recent packages.
<gmb> rvba: Ack. So the fix is just to drop that call?
<rvba> gmb: if /etc/maas/bootimages.yaml is there: drop that call
<rvba> gmb: next step would be to add a way to customize /etc/maas/bootimages.yaml but that can be done later.
<gmb> rvba: Right. Want me to take this? Once I’ve done reviewing I’m free.
<rvba> gmb: Okay, thanks.
<gmb> Cool.
<blake_r> rvba: allenap: I was out yesterday. But the new import script does provide the UEFI files, and I have tested it with daily-qa, two days ago
<rvba> blake_r: all right, thanks a lot.
<jtv> Anybody want to review a validator for Node.hostname?  https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/bug-1300059/+merge/214032
<rvba> jtv: what happens if someone has existing nodes with invalid hostnames?  I mean, after this lands on existing installations with invalid hostnames.
<jtv> They can't save with the broken hostname.
<jtv> But they can keep it in the database for as long as they like.
<rvba> jtv: which means you won't be able to change *any* field on these nodes.
<jtv> Unless you also change the hostname.
<rvba> Right.
<jtv> I know that's harsh, but I have no sympathy at all.  :)
<rvba> jtv: I can see that :)
<rvba> I agree with you on the principle… just trying to think what kind of pain this can inflict on users.
<jtv> I think it's pain we simply have to go through.  We could smooth it by warning about bad hostnames.
<rvba> jtv: not sure it's worth it.  It won't help people using the API/CLI at all.
<jtv> Right...  And to be honest, I hope that nobody will have gotten this wrong.  Except maybe the underscores.
<rvba> jtv: not entirely happy with the multiple error messages that a user could get when trying to enter invalid hostnames:
<rvba> I can imagine a user spending quite some time trying to figure out what the allowed format is.
<jtv> A network administrator not being able to figure out the allowed format for hostnames?  I doubt it.
<rvba> jtv: but I mean, the error message should not only tell you about the error, it should also state what a valid hostname should look like (even if it's just a mention of the proper RFC)
<jtv> Can you give me an example of how you have gotten this wrong recently, and what documentation you looked up to resolve it?
<jtv> Or preferably, somebody who manages systems and networks?
<jtv> It just seems outlandish to me.
<bladernr_> hey, how often does MAAS update it's ephemerals and PXE files?  I'm using it to do a lot of trusty type dev and testing, and want to be sure that it's pulling whatever the latest trusty bits are.
<jtv> It's either weekly, or manually only — let me check.
<jtv> bladernr_: once a week.
<rvba> jtv: yeah, I might be splitting hairs a bit.  I'll review your branch now :)
<bladernr_> I was under the impression MAAS was supposed to update itself once you did the initial update... if that's not the case, we definitely need to know as we're requiring MAAS for cert now :/
<jtv> rvba: Thanks.  Maybe it's just the voice of laziness, but I feel "hostname" should be obvious to someone who manages hosts.  :)
<rvba> btw, branch up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/reporting-bug-1301809/+merge/213984
<jtv> I'll take it next.
<rvba> Or you can leave it to gmb or allenap. :)
<jtv> bladernr_: it refreshes its copies of the boot images once a week.
<bladernr_> ahhh  ok
<bladernr_> so running maas-import-pxe-files is essentially a manual update that can be run whenever necessary, yeah?
<jtv> Technically, that has nothing to do with that initial manual download.  We just ask people to do the manual download so they don't have to wait a week to start working.  :)
<jtv> As you say, it's just a manual update that you can run anytime, in addition to the weekly update.
<bladernr_> ahhh, ok.  Hah... I thought there was some sort of magic sauce in MAAS that was triggered by the first download... tricksie you are
<jtv> It can also be triggered from the UI.
<rvba> jtv: btw, I'm quite surprise that we don't have a hostname validator somewhere that we can re-use…
<rvba> surprised* even
<jtv> So am I.  The Apache foundation seems to have something in Java, but...
<bladernr_> jtv: cool.  Thanks for the confirmation/clarification.  That's exactly what I needed to know.
<jtv> np
<jtv> rvba: Django has built-in URL and email validators, though I'm not sure they're as thorough as mine.
<jtv> Actually, without meaning to brag, I'm fairly confident they aren't.
<jtv> I considered tricks like "put http:// in front and see if it's a valid URL" — but that's susceptible to all sorts of mistakes.
<jtv> rvba: ah _that_ MP...  I saw that earlier and didn't review it because there was no commit message and no description.  I thought it was a WIP.
<rvba> jtv: I just came across http://python-jsonschema.readthedocs.org/en/latest/validate/#validating-formats
<rvba> jtv: rarg, the commit message didn't get through.  Fixed now.
<jtv> Hadn't seen that one.  I'll have a closer look.
<jtv> rvba: the jsonschema one isn't very thorough either.  :/
<jtv> It'll even disallow some names that I _think_ are valid.
<jtv> On the other hand, it looks like it'll allow "..." as a hostname.  :-)
<rvba> jtv: how can you tell?  It's not very clear in the doc what it does.  Are you looking at the code?
<jtv> rvba: yeah, I read the code.
<rvba> jtv: question for you.  I'd like to add a tiny notification next to 'Clusters' at the top of the page when some of the clusters need attention from the user.  More precisely, I'd like to display the number of pending clusters + the number of accepted clusters with no boot images.
<rvba> jtv: but I'm afraid this would be a bit too expensive to compute to display it on every page…
<rvba> jtv: I didn't try to measure the time it takes to compute the number of accepted clusters with no boot images yet… but I guess I could try to see how it goes.
<rvba> jtv: well, it's not really a question… but I'd welcome your opinion on that :)
<jtv> I think it's a good idea, and I don't expect that much performance overhead.  Clusters are smaller in the database than nodes, and we expect fewer of them.
<jtv> The real question is what feedback to show.  That sounds like it needs UI design.
<jtv> The flavour-of-the-week UI, I guess, would be to show a red field over the Clusters tab with the number of items that need attention.
<rvba> jtv: I've got an idea about that.
<jtv> ?
<rvba> jtv: exactly.  I already have a couple of CSS class to do precisely that.
<rvba> classes*
<jtv> But much more a question for UX people than for Unix people, if you'll pardon the pun.
<rvba> Right, I'll put a mockup together.
<AskUbuntu> MAAS networking | http://askubuntu.com/q/442957
<rvba> gmb: did you do something earlier today to fix that 1.5 lander?  My branch got landed but now I've got another one stuck… maybe I'm just not patient enough…
<rvba> gmb: my bad, it got merged eventually.  Just took forever.
<blahRus> rvba: is it possible to add 14.04 yet to MAAS to deploy servers with it?
<rvba> blahRus: yes, but you it will be much simpler to do if you use a Trusty server to run MAAS.
<blahRus> rvba: we were getting internal servers errors all over the place with beta 2
<blahRus> let me try it again
<blahRus> I'll try off of a beta
<blahRus> daily*
<rvba> blahRus: a new version has been published recently.  I've got reports that it works okay.
<blahRus> kk
<rvba> 1.5+bzr2204-0ubuntu1 <- that's the version in Trusty now.
<blahRus> kk
<gmb> rvba: I didn’t actually do anything; I tore the instance down and started a new one. The annoying thing is that I’ve no way of debugging the lander… it gets deployed with some random SSH key that I don’t seem to have access to (maybe bigjools does).
<gmb> Anyway, yay for things being fixed just by wishing.
<gmb> Next up, I shall wish for plug-and-go MAAS and see what happens.
<tych0> hi allenap, smoser: can you tell me how the new import script works?
<tych0> so when i import images
<tych0> immediately after that is done i try and create a node and it fails
<tych0> (tells me "there are no images")
<tych0> but if i wait a bit, it works fine
<tych0> presumably now it does more than a stat() on the images to see if they're there, my guess is a celery notification
<tych0> what should i wait for before i can add new nodes?
<allenap> tych0: Did you run maas-import-pxe-files directly?
<tych0> yes
<tych0> allenap: is there a better way to trigger it so that it will automatically get updated?
<allenap> It can take a few minutes after its finished before the region susses out what images are available.
<tych0> yep, understood
<tych0> how do i know?
<tych0> maas boot-images report-boot-images or something?
<allenap> tych0: You can run it from the UI.
<tych0> not in the cloud installer i can't
<allenap> Ah :)
<allenap> me looks
<allenap> tych0: bin/maas foo node-groups import-boot-images
<tych0> allenap: that won't block until i'm done, though
<tych0> so i still need a way to check
<allenap> tych0: bin/maas foo boot-images read $cluster_uuid
<tych0> allenap: cool, that'll play, thanks
<allenap> tych0: So, there’s a check every 5 (or 10?) minutes that’ll find the imported images. Importing images via the API (or UI) ensures that the images are reported as soon as the import run finishes.
<tych0> ok
<tych0> allenap: is there any way to tell it to look?
<tych0> and/or tell the m-i-e script via the API to use an http proxy?
<allenap> tych0: You /might/ find that the periodic check picks up a half-finished import, but I suspect it won’t; the new import script switches a symlink when it finishes.
<tych0> actually i think it should be ok
<tych0> we're not even pxe booting the first node
<tych0> so we don't even really care if the images are even there
<allenap> tych0: maas-import-ephemerals is an ex-script. maas-import-pxe-files isn’t the thing that reports back; there’s a celery subtask that runs when the import task completes.
<tych0> maas just barfs on us if they're not
<tych0> allenap: ok. so is there a way to route the whole thing through an http proxy if i call it through the maas api?
<tych0> alternatively, can i just call the celery job manually?
<allenap> tych0: If you’ve set the http proxy in MAAS, then call through to it via the API, it should dtrt.
<tych0> hmm
<tych0> is there an easy way to set the proxy via the cli?
<allenap> Should be, /me looks.
<tych0> ok
<tych0> no worries, i can look
<tych0> just iddn't know if you knew off the top of your head
<tych0> (allenap)
<allenap> tych0: bin/maas foo maas set-config name=http_proxy value=http://...
<tych0> cool
<tych0> thanks!
<allenap> It’s good to refresh my memory :)
 * allenap signs off for the night.
<tych0> allenap: hmm
<tych0> we might actually want to be notified if the job fails ourselves
<tych0> allenap: is there a way we can get some kind of failure notification?
<tych0> allenap: so set-config doesn't work
<tych0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7200708/
<allenap> tych0: maas maas maas set-config ...
<tych0> ah
<tych0> :-(
#maas 2014-04-04
<AskUbuntu> Maas network connections | http://askubuntu.com/q/443149
<jtv> bigjools: got time for some reviews?
<bigjools> yeah I was just looking at your tgt one
<jtv> gmb: any chance I could get some reviews out of you?
<gmb> jtv: Sure.
<jtv> Thanks.
<gmb> jtv: Shifting to #maas because fists-of-bigjools-fury ;)… Yeah, IKWYM. No worries.
<rvba> heh
<rvba> bigjools: I see you've done 14.04 → none for bug 1187826.  For the fixes we backport to 1.5 I'm marking the related bug '14.04'… why is it wrong?
<ubot5> bug 1187826 in MAAS 1.5 "Cannot upload files with maas-cli" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187826
<rvba> gmb: jtv Anyone knows? ^
<gmb> rvba: From Jool’s email:
<gmb> > Please make sure any bug fixes you land now are not on the 14.04 milestone,
<jtv> Being left out of the backport as a new feature?
<gmb> > we're done with uploads for that now (unless there's a critical bug).
<rvba> gmb: oh
 * rvba searches email
<gmb> rvba: “Bug targeting and the 14.04 milestone"
<gmb> Is the subject line
<rvba> gmb: ah, okay.  Thanks.
<jtv> By the way, don't be surprised: it looks like the lint checker has found a few new patterns to complain about.  A fix just landed.
 * gmb -> afk for a little bit
<rvba> jtv: added a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas-test/no-import-ephemerals/+merge/213958, please consider what I say there.
<jtv> rvba: perfect material for "file other bug"!
<jtv> But... wasn't gmb working on this also?
<rvba> Don't know, you guys sort it out :).
<jtv> Well that _was_ sort of his cue to pop up and comment...
<jtv> gmb: I take it your branch for the maas-test problem was more advanced than mine?
<jtv> rvba: review it already!
<rvba> jtv: hehe
<jtv> Please?
<rvba> Okay :).
<jtv> Thanks.
<jtv> I'll see if I can run my errand before it starts pouring down here.
<jtv> allenap, gmb, rvba: once again I beg for reviews!  https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/boot-image-dict/+merge/214210
<jtv> gmb: I wanted to ask if you were proceeding with your maas-test branch, or whether there is still a use for mine.
<jtv> gmb: so... you're pursuing your maas-test branch, right?  Because mine is attracting far too much bikeshedding, and I'd love to just file cards/bugs and be done with it.
<gmb> jtv: My brain is the same as yours except that it still runs m-i-e if we’re on a version of MAAS that needs it (i.e. one that has a bootresources.yaml.)
<gmb> jtv: But I’m happy to land that if you want… We could do an end-run around all the complainers :)
<gmb> branch
<gmb> Not brain
<gmb> My brain is *not* the same as yours.
<jtv> Colder, for starters.
<jtv> Which is probably good.
<jtv> Anyway, we can file bugs then.
<jtv> I hope I still can, because it's getting late and I'm falling asleep.
<gmb> jtv: Okay. If not, let me know and I’ll file bugs. They might not be the same ones you’d file :)
<jtv> Well they're all neatly laid out on my MP.... let me dig that up for you:
<jtv> https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas-test/no-import-ephemerals/+merge/213958
<jtv> allenap, gmb, rvba: reviews!  Need reviews!  Please!  :)
<gmb> jtv: Righto squire.
<jtv> Thankee!
<jtv> I'll file those new bugs for maas-test.
<rvba> jtv: I also filed bug 1302617 (another consequence of the branch you're about to land).
<ubot5> bug 1302617 in MAAS "maas-test only supports deploying a Trusty MAAS package and yet the possible values for --maas-series include other series" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302617
<jtv> Okay, I guess if everyone feels I'm about to land that branch, I guess I will.
<rvba> heh
<tych0> hi allenap, i have a question about the global http proxy
<tych0> when i set it to something, nodes fail to commission because the packages can't be verified
<tych0> or rather, the packages that the commissioning phase tries to install can't be verified
<tych0> this seems like some sort of bug, i guess it is using my proxy instead of the squid deb proxy maas runs
<tych0> and my proxy is doing something bad
<tych0> but my proxy works just fine for m-i-e
<allenap> tych0: I’ve not seen that problem. Can you file a bug report with info we need to reproduce it? Verifying packages doesn’t require special proxy support. Can you check the proxy logs to see if anything is being denied?
<tych0> allenap: ah, something is getting denied
<tych0> i guess that means my proxy is misbehaving?
<allenap> tych0: Sounds like it :)
<tych0> 1396625788.108      0 10.0.100.106 TCP_DENIED/403 3815 GET http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages - HIER_NONE/- text/html
<tych0> ok
<tych0> so is it true that the user specified proxy should override maas' squid deb proxy, then?
<allenap> tych0: Ah, that page doesn’t exist.
<tych0> i guess that seems reasonable
<tych0> oh
<tych0> hm.
<allenap> The “/403” might indicate HTTP 403 Forbidden.
<tych0> yeah, that's what i was thinking
<allenap> Ah, trusty-updates doesn’t exist yet, because trusty hasn’t been released.
<allenap> No, it does.
<allenap> Huh.
<tych0> and then apt freaks out because it got a 403 and doesn't try to verify with the signatures
<tych0> allenap: is there an easy way to see what is happening in the commissioning phase?
<tych0> when it stops it dies and i have no way to look at apt's logs
<allenap> tych0: No easy way. I don’t even know the hard way.
<tych0> :-(
<tych0> ok
<allenap> roaksoax: Do you know ^?
<tych0> this is in any case reproducable
<tych0> if you set an http proxy (that isi a default squid3 intsall), it breaks commissioning
<tych0> i'm not sure if that should be considered a maas bug or a PBKAC bug
<tych0> i guess i don't really know what maas could do there, other than always use its own deb proxy for commissioning
<allenap> I wonder why apt is getting upset when going through a proxy?
<allenap> Ah, a default squid install probably doesn’t allow access from non-localhost?
<tych0> well, it doesn't complain about not getting the packages
<tych0> it complains about not being able to verify them
<tych0> which is weird
<roaksoax> tych0: can you update the host sources? sudo apt-get update
<roaksoax> tych0: meaning, the maas machine running squid-deb-proxy might need to e updated to have the latest sources
<roaksoax> tych0: that seems to be the problem
<tych0> roaksoax: it isn't going through the squid deb proxy, though
<tych0> it is going through my proxy that i set manually
<tych0> which is not a squid deb proxy
<tych0> that's what is causing it to fail
<roaksoax> tych0: then you need to configure the proxy to let .deb pass through
<tych0> roaksoax: i think it does let .deb through, just not the indexes or something?
<Jeffrey_> So I came into work today, and was trying to boot some MaaS servers and all of a sudden TFTP started failing. I tried to telnet to port 69 on my Region/Cluster controller and TFTP isn't responding. How do I reset it?
<roaksoax> tych0: that would make sense too
<rvba> allenap: sorry to bother you with that but I've got a buildout question for you: I'm trying to build the docs for the 1.4 branch and I'm getting the usual 'Error: There is a version conflict. / We already have: Sphinx 1.2.2';  I tried adding 'no-site-packages = true' to ~/.buildout/default.cfg but it didn't work… any idea?
<roaksoax> Jeffrey_: sydo service maas-pserv restart
<roaksoax> Jeffrey_: check /var/log/maas/pserv.log
<roaksoax> Jeffrey_: check /var/log/upstart/maas-pserv.log to see if it started fine
<Jeffrey_> roaksoax: I checked pserv.log and it looks normal. I'll check the other log now.
<Jeffrey_> roaksoax: The maas-pserv.log contains a line talking about replacing a pid file. The sudo service restart worked, but I am confused as to why it went down. There is nothing in either of those logs that looks out of place.
<allenap> rvba: Are you building on trusty?
<rvba> allenap: yes (I'm trying to)
<roaksoax> Jeffrey_: what are you running? trusty
<rvba> allenap: I _just_ want to build the docs.
<allenap> rvba: And it’s all up-to-date?
<roaksoax> ?
<rvba> allenap: yes
<allenap> rvba: bin/python -c 'import sphinx; print sphinx.__file__'
<Jeffrey_> roaksoax: MaaS is 1.4+bzr1693+dfsg-0ubuntu2.3, and the cluster/region controller is running 13.10
<rvba> allenap: using sphinx from my machine.
<rvba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7203914/
<rvba> allenap: that's why it conflicts with what's in versions.cfg… but I can't make it not use the one from the machine…
<allenap> rvba: Ah, 1.4! It wants sphinx 1.1.3. Trying apt-get purge python-sphinx.
<allenap> Jeffrey_: That seems fairly old. Current in Trusty is 1.5+bzr2204-0ubuntu1.
<rvba> allenap: but 'make install-dependencies' will re-install it…
<allenap> Jeffrey_: Ah, sorry, misreading, you’re on 13.10. Sorry.
<rvba> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 17: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")
<allenap> rvba: Don’t run make install-dependencies then ;)
<rvba> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/isc-dhcp-client_4.2.4-7ubuntu10_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<rvba> Arg
<rvba> allenap: that would work for a time but you see my problem, it's going to be a mess when we have to automate that on the machine in charge of generating the docs.
<rvba> Damn, that problem with the dhcp-client package prevents me from removing python-sphinx.
<allenap> rvba: The docs therefore need to be generated on machines that match their release, via containers for example.
<rvba> allenap: this is a really painful constraint.
<Jeffrey_> @allenap: Should I upgrade to Trusty?
<allenap> rvba: We could create packages for them.
<allenap> Jeffrey_: *I* would :)
<rvba> allenap: we could (and we probably should)…
<Jeffrey_> @allenap: Alright thanks.
<rvba> Jeffrey_: you should.
<Jeffrey_> @allenap: Trusty is still in beta. You would still recommend it over 13.10 for MaaS?
<rvba> allenap: I thought we had a way to tell buildout to completely ignore the machine's packages?
<allenap> Jeffrey_: I know that’s a cop out. We are making MAAS better all the time, so that’s an advantage of using Trusty. It’s not released yet, but not much is going to change for MAAS now. Also, Saucy was an interim release, so it didn’t get quite the same level of attention pre-release as Trusty is getting.
<allenap> Jeffrey_: I just don’t want you to give me all the pieces if it breaks :)
<Jeffrey_> @allenap: Yeah absolutely. Thanks for your help.
<Jeffrey_> @allenap: I'll be coming to find you when it all fails :-P
<allenap> rvba: It can be done, but we can’t do it because we need to use the system’s packages for non-testing deps.
<allenap> rvba: We could add python-sphinx to required-packages/forbidden, then it’ll always get installed from PyPI.
<allenap> rvba: However, I think the best solution here is to package it, depressing as that may be.
<allenap> rvba: It might not be so bad: another binary package, but no new source packages.
<rvba> allenap: isn't there a way to use PyPI for *all* the packages, just when running 'make doc'… something like a manual workaround…?
<rvba> allenap: I'm trying to find a way to show all the docs for all the versions on the MAAS website… right now, I just need the 1.4 generated to do some testing… (i.e. I don't want to go trough creating a package just now).
<allenap> Jeffrey_: Something that pserv in Trusty does that it didn’t in Saucy (iirc) is detect when network interfaces change, and re-bind accordingly. It can’t bind to *:69 For Technical Reasons™ so every so often (every 30 seconds, maybe) it checks.
<allenap> rvba: Sure, don’t run make install-dependencies, or remove —system-site-packages from Makefile. However, some packages may not be found - they’re not on PyPI for example - or may not build. For example, psycopg2 depends on PostgreSQL’s libs. Building it from PyPI will require a C compiler and PostgreSQL’s headers.
<rvba> allenap: okay, I'll fire up a canonistack instance and do the required surgery then ;).
<allenap> rvba: And, in fact that may not work. We made an explicit decision to use system packages for non-testing-only dependencies, so you may find that some versions are not specified for them, or their dependencies.
<allenap> and buildout gets fairly picky about that sort of thing.
<allenap> rvba: Spin up Saucy on Canonistack then?
<allenap> Or use an LXC container.
<rvba> allenap: I'll see if I can manage without first; if it doesn't work, I'll spin up a Saucy machine.
<allenap> rvba: I think packaging is an arcane and inhumane black art, but I bet adding a -doc package will not be that hard, then Launchpad can take care of building it, and the problem is solved for all time.
<rvba> allenap: not entirely.  Consider the problem I'm trying to solve: we want to publish the documentation for all published versions of MAAS (on the same machine).
<allenap> rvba: You won’t be able to install the packages, but you can download and unpack them.
<rvba> allenap: right.  But that's still a manual process.
<allenap> rvba: It can be scripted; that’s how MAAS gets shim-signed for example.
<rvba> allenap: right.
<xmltok-> do the images used for commissioning have a login that I can use to get on my node? they are not leaving the commissioning state and I want to see if the clock is in sync, i'm pretty sure it is
<Jeffrey_> @allenap: Alright so I took the plunge and installed 14.04 and now none of the createsuperuser commands won't work. I've tried sudo maas createsuperuser and I've tried sudo maas createadmin.
<Jeffrey_> All of MaaS is installed by the way.
<xmltok-> i found my problem, it appears that WOL isnt enabled on my node or its not working, but booting up the nodes manually causes them to go to the ready state
<xmltok-> now im getting somewhere!
<xmltok-> hey, its working.
<xmltok-> i suppose the requirement of WOL could be better defined in the installation docs
<xmltok-> can maas install other operating systems? i am going to need to build enterprise linux boxes for the foreseeable future
<xmltok-> can i change the ip of a maas node?
#maas 2014-04-05
<lazyPower> so, this is disappointing. I think i broke maas on a fresh trusty install :(
<lazyPower> ah, found it
<lazyPower> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1298559
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1298559 in maas (Ubuntu Trusty) "Internal Server Error after installing MAAS from Trusty daily ISO" [Critical,In progress]
<Jeffrey_> Is a MaaS node supposed to install and then restart after allocating to a user?
<lazyPower> It should only install and restart after enlisting
<lazyPower> then subsequent boots during allocation - they pxe boot, flash the cloudimage, and should stay running
<lazyPower> at least thats how my VMAAS setup worked
<lazyPower> I've got a question about MAAS node enlistment with iscsi, it appears I may have broken something? What is the dependent service for iscsi to load the images?
<lazyPower> i thought they were delivered via TFTP
<lazyPower> well, some debugging effort yielded that the hosts port 3260 closes the connection as soon as its initiated
<AskUbuntu> A newbie question on MaaS | http://askubuntu.com/q/443834
#maas 2015-03-30
<mup> Bug #1413829 changed: maas created wrong interfaces file <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413829>
<mup> Bug #1438087 was opened: Inconsistent page headings <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438087>
<mup> Bug #1438090 was opened: interaction on image listing should be in action panel <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Confirmed for carlaberkers> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438090>
<mup> Bug #1438091 was opened: fix spacing on table on image listing page <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438091>
<mup> Bug #1438102 was opened: text alignment on dropdown buttons <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438102>
<mup> Bug #1438105 was opened: Vertical divider between tabs missing on node listing <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438105>
<mup> Bug #1438109 was opened: styling for sort on node listing doesn't yet match designs <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438109>
<mup> Bug #1438119 was opened: node is selected when clicking node name <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438119>
<mup> Bug #1437094 changed: Sorting by mac address on webui causes internal server error <cts> <sts> <MAAS 1.7:In Progress by rvb> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437094>
<mup> Bug #1438218 was opened: django.db.transaction.TransactionManagementError: raised when deploying multiple nodes in the UI <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438218>
<mup> Bug #1438291 was opened: node details: add line numbers to machine output <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438291>
<kiko> wikityler, it can be used to deploy any ubuntu image, really
<nocker> hi
<nocker> I have extended django web interface to be able to manage tags from the web interface
<nocker> create/update/delete tags
<nocker> I have thought that could be useful to add in the code
<nocker> but I'm bit lost in how to colaborate
<jrwren> if I edit the only network defined in maas at http://maas.jujugui.org/MAAS/networks/maas-eth1/edit/  should I see /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf be updated with that information?
<roaksoax> jrwren: you need to change the cluster controller page instead
<jrwren> roaksoax: thanks.
<jrwren> One or more clusters are currently disconnected. Visit the clusters page for more information.
<jrwren> but there is no more info.
<roaksoax> jrwren: is the maas cluster running?
<roaksoax> jrwren: maas-clusterd
<jrwren> roaksoax: nope
<jrwren> thanks roaksoax now I know where to look.
<jrwren> err, well the twisted process is runing.
<roaksoax> jrwren: check the logs /var/log/maas/
<jrwren> roaksoax: checked. address changed and it is trying the old address. I hope restarting maas-clusterd fixes it.
<jrwren> hrm, nope still the wrong address.
<roaksoax> jrwren: dpkg-reconfigure maas-cluster-controller
<jrwren> oooh, fancy!  :)
<jrwren> thank you
<jrwren> roaksoax: that fixed it. Thanks again.
<roaksoax> jrwren: glad to help
<jrwren> hrm... i spoke to soon. that made the cluster connectable, but the log shows something trying siple streams at the old address
<mup> Bug #1438428 was opened: [SRU] New upstream Release 1.7.2 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438428>
<jrwren> oh for goodness sake. hosts < dns :(
<roaksoax> jrwren: dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller
<jrwren> ah, yup, that is another place the wrong address was.
<jrwren> /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf still has wrong  option domain-name-servers
<roaksoax> jrwren: save the cluster controller config again
<roaksoax> that should fix it
<mup> Bug #1438428 changed: [SRU] New upstream Release 1.7.2 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438428>
<mup> Bug #1438428 was opened: [SRU] New upstream Release 1.7.2 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438428>
<jrwren> I did that and no go, but setting upstream dns http://maas.jujugui.org/MAAS/settings/  triggered it *shrug*
<mup> Bug #1438428 changed: [SRU] New upstream Release 1.7.2 <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <maas (Ubuntu Utopic):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438428>
<AskUbuntu> Is MasaS, juju, or the charm responsible for ssh-keygen on nodes? | http://askubuntu.com/q/603317
#maas 2015-03-31
<mup> Bug #1438606 was opened: Releasing node not transitioned to "Failed releasing" <twisted> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438606>
<mup> Bug #1438652 was opened: Wrong spacing in the display of the "machine output" <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438652>
<mup> Bug #1438766 was opened: ConfigurationFile class creates file locks in directories where it may not have permissions <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438766>
<mup> Bug #1438767 was opened: Metadata request fails with exceptions.TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'mimetype' <vivid> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438767>
<mup> Bug #1438769 was opened: pxeconfig generates too much locking <isolation-level> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438769>
<mup> Bug #1438767 changed: Metadata request fails with exceptions.TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'mimetype' <vivid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438767>
<mup> Bug #1438780 was opened: ConfigurationFile class does not preserve comments in config files <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438780>
<mup> Bug #1438782 was opened: Apache2 restart needed after upgrading to 1.8a9 <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438782>
<mup> Bug #1438790 was opened: 1.8a9: Link from zone to filtered node page doesn't work <landscape> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438790>
<mup> Bug #1438808 was opened: 1.8a9: Network table on node details page is mis-aligned <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438808>
<mup> Bug #1383384 changed: Commissioning now requires an IP address to be available for each network interface on a network MAAS manages <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Released by jason-hobbs> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383384>
<mup> Bug #1396484 changed: MAAS's apache2 segfaulting when loading Clusters tab <crash> <segfault> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396484>
<mup> Bug #1417995 changed: Need updating to new syslinux-common/pxelinux packages <MAAS:Fix Released by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417995>
<mup> Bug #1383384 was opened: Commissioning now requires an IP address to be available for each network interface on a network MAAS manages <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Released by jason-hobbs> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383384>
<mup> Bug #1396484 was opened: MAAS's apache2 segfaulting when loading Clusters tab <crash> <segfault> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396484>
<mup> Bug #1417995 was opened: Need updating to new syslinux-common/pxelinux packages <MAAS:Fix Released by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417995>
<mup> Bug #1383384 changed: Commissioning now requires an IP address to be available for each network interface on a network MAAS manages <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 1.7:Fix Released by jason-hobbs> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1383384>
<mup> Bug #1396484 changed: MAAS's apache2 segfaulting when loading Clusters tab <crash> <segfault> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396484>
<mup> Bug #1417995 changed: Need updating to new syslinux-common/pxelinux packages <MAAS:Fix Released by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417995>
<mup> Bug #1438842 was opened: Cannot add an extra NIC <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438842>
<mup> Bug #1438842 changed: Cannot add an extra NIC <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438842>
<mup> Bug #1438842 was opened: Cannot add an extra NIC <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438842>
<mup> Bug #1438846 was opened: cannot modify tags on a storage device on the node details page <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438846>
<mup> Bug #1438848 was opened: cannot modify node tags on the node details page <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438848>
<mup> Bug #1438855 was opened: Filtering by zones does not work <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438855>
<nocker> hi
<nocker> I have extended the django web app to be able to manage (create/update/delete) tags.
<nocker> also added the option to add/change tags of a server in the edit view
<nocker> I'm a little bit lost in how to contribute to add this to the project
<mup> Bug #1438885 was opened: Inconsistent labelling for "add hardware" form fields  <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438885>
<mup> Bug #984116 changed: MAAS does not summarise retired nodes on home page <dashboard> <trivial> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/984116>
<mup> Bug #1238444 changed: It's hard to know when a cluster is pending <notifications> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238444>
<mup> Bug #1438855 changed: Filtering by zones does not work <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438855>
<mup> Bug #1438853 was opened: [Anders-2]Ubuntu 15.04: Kernel panic seen during installation <kernel-key> <regression-update> <vivid> <linux (Ubuntu):In Progress
<mup> by jsalisbury> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <linux (Ubuntu Vivid):In Progress by jsalisbury> <maas (Ubuntu Vivid):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438853>
#maas 2015-04-01
<mup> Bug #1438977 was opened: Changing the zone name of a cluster does not remove the old zone. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1438977>
<mup> Bug #1416026 changed: Uninstalling MAAS doesn't remove the postgresql DB <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1416026>
<mup> Bug #1439064 was opened: 1.8a9: Title of individual commissioning result page is permanently "Loading..." <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439064>
<mup> Bug #1439086 was opened: Deselecting a filter where there are no matching nodes <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439086>
<mup> Bug #1439091 was opened: 1.8a9: Clicking on my account name resets the filters <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439091>
<dimitern> rvba, hey, are you around?
<mup> Bug #1439104 was opened: 1.8a9: FIlters for a different section hide active filters <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439104>
<rvba> dimitern: hey
<dimitern> rvba, so I'm looking at the juju db from your juju.tgz file
<dimitern> rvba, can you give me some more info about what was observed?
<rvba> dimitern: sure
<mup> Bug #1439159 was opened: maas packaging in vivid needs to prevent isc-dhcpd and squid3 from running <MAAS:Confirmed for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439159>
<mup> Bug #1320555 changed: MAAS needs a better warning if you haven't set up your SSH keys <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320555>
<mup> Bug #1439199 was opened: Imprecise error message when trying to deploy machines without having SSH keys <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439199>
<mup> Bug #1320555 was opened: MAAS needs a better warning if you haven't set up your SSH keys <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320555>
<mup> Bug #1439199 changed: Imprecise error message when trying to deploy machines without having SSH keys <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439199>
<mup> Bug #1320555 changed: MAAS needs a better warning if you haven't set up your SSH keys <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320555>
<mup> Bug #1439199 was opened: Imprecise error message when trying to deploy machines without having SSH keys <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439199>
<mup> Bug #1439205 was opened: No hover state on machines in node listing <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439205>
<mup> Bug #1439208 was opened: Nodes can be deployed via the UI without having SSH keys <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439208>
<mup> Bug #1439237 was opened: Weird spacing of the spinner on the image page <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439237>
<mup> Bug #1439239 was opened: MAAS 1.8a9 API node details failures <cloud-installer> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439239>
<mup> Bug #1439287 was opened: Failed releasing node <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439287>
<mup> Bug #1439322 was opened: Simultaneous IP address requests with only one succeeding <cloud-installer> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439322>
<mup> Bug #1439339 was opened: "Choose power type" dropdown broken <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439339>
<mup> Bug #1439341 was opened: Reference to session is unexplained <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439341>
<mup> Bug #1437353 changed: UEFI network boot hangs at grub for adapter 82599ES 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+ <hwe> <ipv6> <uefi> <MAAS:Invalid> <python-tx-tftp:Invalid> <grub2 (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437353>
<mup> Bug #1439356 was opened: changing node name on node details weirdness <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439356>
<mup> Bug #1439341 changed: Reference to session is unexplained <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439341>
<mup> Bug #1439359 was opened: When upgrading to MAAS 1.7 from MAAS 1.5, MAAS should trigger the image import automatically. <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439359>
<mup> Bug #1439341 was opened: Reference to session is unexplained <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439341>
<mup> Bug #1439359 changed: When upgrading to MAAS 1.7 from MAAS 1.5, MAAS should trigger the image import automatically. <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439359>
<mup> Bug #1439341 changed: Reference to session is unexplained <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439341>
<mup> Bug #1439359 was opened: When upgrading to MAAS 1.7 from MAAS 1.5, MAAS should trigger the image import automatically. <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439359>
<mup> Bug #1439366 was opened: MAAS 1.7 should be backwards compatible with 1.5 the preseed naming convention <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439366>
<mup> Bug #1439366 changed: MAAS 1.7 should be backwards compatible with 1.5 the preseed naming convention <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439366>
<mup> Bug #1439366 was opened: MAAS 1.7 should be backwards compatible with 1.5 the preseed naming convention <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439366>
#maas 2015-04-02
<mup> Bug #1044559 was opened: apt-get remove maas --purge while maas is running prevents full database purge <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044559>
<mup> Bug #1439473 was opened: Adding a boot image sync URL with an unqualified hostname fails <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439473>
<mup> Bug #1439476 was opened: Editing a cluster interface can cause an internal server error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439476>
<mup> Bug #1439322 changed: 1.8a10: Simultaneous IP address requests with only one succeeding <cloud-installer> <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439322>
<mup> Bug #1439657 was opened: exceptions.AttributeError: 'unicode' object has no attribute 'copy' <dev-environment> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439657>
<mup> Bug #1439322 was opened: 1.8a10: Simultaneous IP address requests with only one succeeding <cloud-installer> <landscape> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439322>
<mup> Bug #1439672 was opened: Cannot abort a deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439672>
<mup> Bug #1439731 was opened: can't check power after editing power details <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439731>
<mup> Bug #1439731 changed: can't check power after editing power details <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439731>
<mup> Bug #1439731 was opened: can't check power after editing power details <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439731>
<mup> Bug #1439751 was opened: MAAS should report whether or not a node supports kvm <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439751>
<bmorriso> Hi folks. Working with a large number of b-series UCS blades. We're booting from SAN (NetApp). MAAS can't commission these servers. it seems MAAS is expecting a local disk. Anyone worked in an environment like this? Any suggestions?
<mup> Bug #1439672 changed: Cannot abort a deployment <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439672>
<mup> Bug #1439831 was opened: Missing lshw breaks cloudinit <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439831>
<mup> Bug #1439831 changed: Missing lshw breaks cloudinit <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439831>
<mup> Bug #1439831 was opened: Missing lshw breaks cloudinit <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439831>
#maas 2015-04-03
<mup> Bug #1439945 was opened: Conflicting timeouts for commissioning, perhaps other actions <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439945>
<mup> Bug #1440090 was opened: NIC information (networks / PXE interface) get's lost due to re-discovering NIC's during commissioning <MAAS:Triaged by rbanffy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440090>
<mup> Bug #1440102 was opened: MACAddress claim_static_ips and set_static_ip should update the required hostmaps not the caller <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440102>
<mup> Bug #1440102 changed: MACAddress claim_static_ips and set_static_ip should update the required hostmaps not the caller <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440102>
<mup> Bug #1440102 was opened: MACAddress claim_static_ips and set_static_ip should update the required hostmaps not the caller <tech-debt> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440102>
#maas 2015-04-04
<mup> Bug #1273197 was opened: maas-cluster-controller does not update pserv.yaml when dpkg-reconfigure is run <micro-cluster> <regression> <MAAS:Confirmed for andreserl> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273197>
#maas 2016-04-04
<Paqui> hi
<mup> Bug #1565711 opened: vlan configuration/unconfigured interfaces creates slow boot time <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565711>
<mup> Bug #1565727 opened: Rack controller details - Make all services copy grey <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565727>
<mup> Bug #1565727 changed: Rack controller details - Make all services copy grey <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565727>
<mup> Bug #1565727 opened: Rack controller details - Make all services copy grey <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565727>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1565731, 1565734, 1565735, 1565736, 1565741, 1565743, 1565745, 1565747
<mup> Bug #1543286 changed: Exception: 'Node' object is not iterable <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.10:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1543286>
<capncrunch4me> any idea on a quick way to disable swap for flat disk partitioning?
<capncrunch4me> in latest maas
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: /win 3
<roaksoax> err
<capncrunch4me> mmm
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: we always create the swap file unless you create a swap partition
<capncrunch4me> i want no swap
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: you'll hvae to do custom partitioning then
<capncrunch4me> see, there is no documentation on that for new version of maas
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: yeah the documentation is being updated still
<capncrunch4me> nor does new version support custom storage layouts in the UI
<capncrunch4me> its flat, lvm and bcache
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: you cannot define your own "global" custom lay out
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: but you can change the storage per node
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: from the UI
<capncrunch4me> kind of defeats the purpose of automation
<capncrunch4me> i guess I could use ansible to just modify fstab and then delete
<capncrunch4me> the img file
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: you can always file a bug :)
<roaksoax> capncrunch4me: but you could always create a script that uses the CLI to configure your node as such
<mup> Bug #1565964 opened: No files written to /var/log/maas/rsyslog/ during xenial commission <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565964>
<mup> Bug #1565964 changed: No files written to /var/log/maas/rsyslog/ during xenial commission <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565964>
<mup> Bug #1565970 opened: The ability to set a reserved IP range should be exposed in the UI <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565970>
<mup> Bug #1565979 opened: Firefox and Chrome try to spell check DHCP snippets and node fqdn fields <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1565979>
#maas 2016-04-05
<mup> Bug #1566108 opened: adding files with paths in the filename confuses maas <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566108>
<mup> Bug #1566109 opened: adding a device with no mac address gives an internal server error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566109>
<mup> Bug #1566115 opened: [2.0] operations not correctly documented? <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566115>
<arturas> Hello, I have a question regarding custom images for maas. I'm trying to make Debian image, but when a try to add it, it show Out-of-sync in clusters. In case a using name=custom/Debian8 it gives me an exception "exceptions.IOError: Unable to open". So the question is, is the any specific requirements for images? What is the best first steps debugging it?
<mup> Bug #1566336 opened: MAAS keeps IPs assigned to eth0, even after eth0 is enslaved into a bond <networking> <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566336>
<mreed> back
<mup> Bug #1566419 opened: Rack controllers should output whether boot resources are synced <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566419>
<mup> Bug #1566503 opened: Failed talking to node's BMC: cannot use a string pattern on a bytes-like object <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566503>
<mup> Bug #1379567 changed: maas-proxy is an open proxy with no ACLs; it should add networks automatically <canonical-bootstack> <canonical-is> <hwcert-server> <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379567>
#maas 2016-04-06
<mihailv> hi can someone tell me please where i can find the actual code for ubuntu maas?
<mihailv> i mean on a vcs system
<mihailv> like github
<rbasak> mihailv: https://code.launchpad.net/maas
<mihailv> rbasak: thank you very much
<mup> Bug #1566829 opened: DoesNotExist: RegionControllerProcess matching query does not exist. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566829>
<mup> Bug #1560815 changed: [2.0a3] apt-get install maas fails due to postgresql connection <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560815>
<mup> Bug #1566848 opened: [2.0 beta1] Xenial is not the default image <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566848>
<mup> Bug #1566848 changed: [2.0 beta1] Xenial is not the default image <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566848>
<mup> Bug #1560815 opened: [2.0a3] apt-get install maas fails due to postgresql connection <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560815>
<mup> Bug #1560815 changed: [2.0a3] apt-get install maas fails due to postgresql connection <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560815>
<mup> Bug #1566848 opened: [2.0 beta1] Xenial is not the default image <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566848>
<ScabS> Hi, can i get help with nodes commissioning here?
<cscf> Right on maas.io, it says MaaS integrates with Salt.  But I can't find any Salt Provider plugin for MaaS.
<cscf> Has anyone here gotten this "Salt integration" working?
<mup> Bug #1523971 changed: [xenial,1.9]Failure when creating interface on cluster with MAAS 1.9 under Xenial <python3> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523971>
<mup> Bug #1566920 opened: Cannot change power settings for machine <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1566920>
<mup> Bug #1512742 changed: Mouseover an item in Storage/Available Disks and Partitions causes filesystem to disappear <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512742>
<mup> Bug #1557100 changed: [2.0a1] Fabric IDs (and thus default names) can get very large if rack continually fails to register <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557100>
<mup> Bug #1561659 changed: MAAS fails to deploy on a system with 4Kn (4096-byte native sector size) disk <MAAS:Incomplete> <MAAS 1.9:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561659>
<mup> Bug #1564977 changed: curtin miscalculates partition offsets when logical_block_size is 4k <sts> <uosci> <curtin:Triaged> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564977>
<QCC> not sure the level of interest, but wanted to announce my first bzr checkin.  A few of us here at Caringo are embarking on MAAS development this week.
<QCC> I encountered errors with buildout when running make.  Fix for me was to bump versions of flake8 and pep8.
<QCC> I branched from trunk and pushed to lp:~quentin-conner/maas/trunk
<QCC> Eventually we will suggest a merge but are pretty far away right now
<roaksoax> QCC: sounds good! what version of Ubuntu are you using for dev ?
<QCC> Hey roaksoax, this is 16.04 Beta2, Desktop edition
<QCC> I had fun today
<roaksoax> QCC: glad to hear that! do please file bugs reports :)
<QCC> On another topic, we don't expect any Postgres deadlocks during 'make test', do we?
<QCC> I did do a quick bug search.  Just learning.  Will file.
<roaksoax> QCC: thanks!
<QCC> my pleasure.  bzr's not so bad...  I expect the bot will post something about bug 1567055 here soon
<roaksoax> 16:04 < mup> Bug #1567055 opened: flake8, pep8 buildout error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567055>
<roaksoax> QCC: it will, the internal already did
<mup> Bug #1567055 opened: flake8, pep8 buildout error <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567055>
<mup> Bug #1567103 opened: [2.0 beta 1] maas-region createadmin shouldn't require email to be provided <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567103>
#maas 2016-04-07
<mup> Bug #1567144 opened: [2.0] bad table spacing <ui> <MAAS:New for kasia-galandziej> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567144>
<mup> Bug #1567148 opened: [2.0 beta 1] link-subnet creates an alias in some cases <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567148>
<mup> Bug #1567150 opened: [2.0 beta1] Subnet page doesn't show which machine or device owns an IP address <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567150>
<mup> Bug #1567151 opened: [2.0] ipaddresses API endpoint is not clearly documented <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567151>
<mup> Bug #1567176 opened: [2.0 beta 1] django.db.utils.IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "maasserver_space_pkey" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567176>
<mup> Bug #1567177 opened: [2.0 beta 1] maasserver.exceptions.PowerProblem: No BMC is defined.  Cannot power control node. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567177>
<mup> Bug #1567178 opened: [2.0 beta 1] After CD install, maas-region RPC endpoints is not available <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567178>
<mup> Bug #1567196 opened: [2.0 beta 1] after connecting second rack controller, region rack only connected to 1 regiond process? <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567196>
<mup> Bug #1567197 opened: [2.0 beta1] MAAS incorrectly reporting image import <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567197>
<mup> Bug #1567199 opened: [2.0 beta 1] Rack Controller details does provide any information about the images <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567199>
<mup> Bug #1567213 opened: devices results missing interface_set <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567213>
<mup> Bug #1567249 opened: 'missing_packages' missing and causes traceback <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567249>
<mup> Bug #1567340 opened: interfaces parameter to machines allocate undocumented <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567340>
<timello> folks, when editing the dhcpd template I need to reload it somehow to take effect... any idea how to do that without forcing a change?
<timello> looks like MaaS only re-reads the template if there is a change in the node group interface
<mup> Bug #1567148 changed: [2.0 beta 1] link-subnet creates an alias in some cases <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567148>
<mup> Bug #1567148 opened: [2.0 beta 1] link-subnet creates an alias in some cases <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567148>
<mup> Bug #1567148 changed: [2.0 beta 1] link-subnet creates an alias in some cases <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567148>
<mup> Bug #1567489 opened: MAAS sampledata is to basic <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567489>
<mimizone> hi all. Is there a way in maas 1.9 or maybe 2.0 to have a pxe boot menu enable to show other images that are not managed by maas? I'd like to be able to provision any OS, without cloudinit etc... but then use maas as the default option if nothing is selected
<capncrunch4me> i kind of defeats the purpose of maas, just roll your own pxe image
<capncrunch4me> or rather menu.c32
<mimizone> own pxe image in maas?
<capncrunch4me> no, outside of maas
<mimizone> another pxe server you mean than the one provided by maas?
<capncrunch4me> yeap
<capncrunch4me> maas will have its dhcp server hand out itself as tftp server
<capncrunch4me> and that tftp server will not work for you
<capncrunch4me> so you have to handle dhcp outside of maas, to point to an independent tftp, where you create a menu that allows you to either pxe boot to a tftp server of your choice, or pxe to MAAS
<capncrunch4me> you lose pretty much all the benefit of maas though
<capncrunch4me> you are thinking about the problem backwards, as far as maas is concerned
<Guest79665> hi, I'd like to use MAAS to deploy openstack on a set of virtual machines (in an existing openstack).
<Guest79665> is this possible?
<Guest79665> I've already deployed a maas server and that seems happy.
<mimizone> @capncrunch4me : I am just trying to see how much maas components can be reused to provisioned machiens that shouldn't be handle by maas or at least not the default maas way (cloud-init, ssh keys etc...).
<capncrunch4me> mimizone: my experience is if you want to significantly change MAAS’ behavior, its best to not use MAAS and roll your own stack.
<mimizone> yep looks a bit like it
<capncrunch4me> being an alpha/beta state project, it does NOT like to be messed with or changed, and any new version or subversion can break what you have
<mimizone> btw, I use that in a lab environment, so less risk, but I need agility in feature set and integration with other things
<capncrunch4me> im sure other members of the community can make suggestions too.
<capncrunch4me> maas is changing so rapidly right now, it is difficult to give good advice on potential paths
<mimizone> agreed. we haven't been able to get a working setup of maas 2.0
<capncrunch4me> make sure you run latest version
<capncrunch4me> which, if you are doing package install was released yesterday
<capncrunch4me> and may I recommend you use Xenial
<mimizone> yep that's what we tried. lot of moving pieces in April, Maas, Ubuntu, Juju, Openstack
<mup> Bug #1567614 opened: [MAAS 2.0 ] does not add default gw route to nodes. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567614>
<mup> Bug #1567648 opened: machine allocate only documents old networks interface and not interfaces or storage constaints <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567648>
<mup> Bug #1567663 opened: Commision Failed because of IPMI power control problems <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567663>
<roaksoax> /win/win 4
<nhadzter> hi..im getting this warning: maas maas.drivers.power.ipmi: [WARNING] Failed to change the boot order to PXE 1.2.3.4: /usr/sbin/ipmi-chassis-config: connection timeout
<nhadzter> and i see some of my nodes after releasing is still on Power ON state ..but when i checked the server it is already OFF
<nhadzter> and randomly im also getting : Releasing failed
<roaksoax> nhadzter: [WARNING] Failed to change the boot order to PXE 1.2.3.4:  /usr/sbin/ipmi-chassis-config: connection timeout
<roaksoax> nhadzter: that message seems that MAAS couldn't reach your BMC
<roaksoax> nhadzter: after they release, the power may show on because the power querying is done every so often (every 3 mins IIRC)
<roaksoax> nhadzter: the realeasing failed, *may* be because it fails to power the machine OFF
<roaksoax> nhadzter: and that might be releated to it being unable to reach the BMC
<roaksoax> nhadzter: I'd suggest you:
<roaksoax> 1. check your networking and ensure it is working well
<roaksoax> 2. check that your BMC is not locking up
<nhadzter> thank you will check my network. for some reason when i deploy on the node ..it can be powered up properly
<roaksoax> nhadzter: i wonder if your BMC is fragile and is locking up or something (i've seen the issue before many times)
<nhadzter> thanks for the suggestion will check that as well
#maas 2016-04-08
<mup> Bug #1561954 changed: Ubuntu Server install menu needs a 16.04 refresh <MAAS:Fix Released by andreserl> <Ubuntu CD Images:Fix Released by vorlon> <debian-cd (Ubuntu):Invalid by andreserl> <gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561954>
<mup> Bug #1321068 changed: AMT powerdown "pt_status: not permitted" error in log <server-hwe> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321068>
<neiljerram> Is it possible to clean out a MAAS install?  My MAAS setup seems to have become so sticky and slow, especially the Nodes page which is now unusable a lot of the time.  And on the server I see that it has a cache of around 20G...
<roaksoax> neiljerram: what version of maas are you using ?
<neiljerram> 1.9.1
<roaksoax> neiljerram: have you imported a lot of images ? are your machines currently deploying ? or is it just sitting idled ?
<roaksoax> neiljerram: ps faux | grep maas-regiond or ps faux | grep maas-clusterd ?
<neiljerram> There are about 20 VMs and 20 bare metal machines available for MAAS to manage.
<neiljerram> We've had this cluster running, with varying degrees of active usage, for over a year.
<neiljerram> Recently I upgraded from 1.7 (I think - could have been 1.8) to 1.9.1, and unfortunately that seems to have made things worse.
<neiljerram> ubuntu@calico15:~$ ps faux | grep maas-regiond
<neiljerram> maas       611  2.0  3.0 139956 63836 ?        Ssl  15:04   1:47 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/twistd --nodaemon --pidfile= maas-regiond
<neiljerram> maas       620  2.2  2.5 127544 53640 ?        Ssl  15:04   1:57 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/twistd --nodaemon --pidfile= maas-regiond
<neiljerram> maas       623  1.7  2.7 147192 57492 ?        Ssl  15:04   1:33 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/twistd --nodaemon --pidfile= maas-regiond
<neiljerram> maas       628  1.8  2.5 134540 52900 ?        Ssl  15:04   1:37 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/twistd --nodaemon --pidfile= maas-regiond
<neiljerram> ubuntu    8650  0.0  0.0   4676   796 pts/0    S+   16:31   0:00              \_ grep --color=auto maas-regiond
<neiljerram> ubuntu@calico15:~$ ps faux | grep maas-clusterd
<neiljerram> maas       586  0.6  1.5  83924 31500 ?        Ssl  15:04   0:36 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/twistd --nodaemon --uid=maas --gid=maas --pidfile= maas-clusterd
<neiljerram> ubuntu    8676  0.0  0.0   4676   792 pts/0    S+   16:32   0:00              \_ grep --color=auto maas-clusterd
<neiljerram> Today I haven't been able to get any nodes information from the nodes web page (http://calico15/MAAS/#/nodes) at all.  It just says "Loading..." forever.
<roaksoax> neiljerram: try http://calico15:5240/MAAS
<neiljerram> roaksoax, Well, that has certainly produced some information immediately!
<neiljerram> roaksoax, I can see my nodes now.
<neiljerram> roaksoax, What is the difference between the new and old port numbers?
<roaksoax> mwenning: accessing to port 80 is apache2 forwarding to 5240
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> neiljerram: ^^
<neiljerram> roaksoax, Aha, thanks.
<neiljerram> roaksoax, But otherwise it's the same?  I wonder why the forwarded access should apparently hang...
<roaksoax> neiljerram: it is the same. Maybe apache2 is freaking out. There was a bug in apache2 that proxying would cause issues like you are seeing
<neiljerram> roaksoax, Well I'm happy if I don't need apache2 in the loop any more!
<roaksoax> neiljerram: you don't! just need to make sure that /etc/maas/clusterd.conf is pointing to the MAAS server on port :5240
<neiljerram> roaksoax, Cool, thank you.
<mup> Bug #1568041 opened: [2.0beta1] macaddress_set should be removed from the machines and devices API <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568041>
<mup> Bug #1568045 opened: [2.0beta1] constraint_map should be removed from the machines acquire output <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568045>
<mup> Bug #1568051 opened: ThreadPool context entry failure causes thread pool to break <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568051>
<mup> Bug #1568102 opened: [2.0beta1] Network details page doesn't have CSS for editting <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by kasia-galandziej> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568102>
#maas 2016-04-09
<mup> Bug #1568207 opened: Remove deprecated node-interface <MAAS:New for ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568207>
<bbaqar> guys .. where is maas-proxy.conf
#maas 2016-04-10
<bbaqar> Its here .. for anyone who cares .. /usr/share/maas/maas-proxy.conf
#maas 2017-04-03
<mup> Bug #1660617 changed: [2.1.3] curtin_userdata fails to render <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660617>
<dakj> Hello guys, I've a problem with last MAAS service, it not complete il download of ubuntu 16.04 image, arrives at 98% then stop it. I've tried also the other image and it works
<dakj> Anyone can help me?
<dakj> Hello guys, I've a problem with last MAAS service, it not complete il download of ubuntu 16.04 image, arrives at 98% then stop it. I've tried also the other image and it works. Anyone can help me please?
<pmatulis> dakj, disk space?
<dakj> 500GB available!!!
<pmatulis> dakj, checked logs (regiond and rackd)?
<dakj> Pmatulis, if I make the download of ubuntu 14.04lts it's complete the task with 16.04 no
<dakj> Pmatulis, I've opened also a post here http://askubuntu.com/questions/899073/maas-dont-make-the-download-of-ubuntu-16-04-lts-image
<pmatulis> dakj, can you get some info from the CLI? begin by logging in to the API server
<pmatulis> dakj, we should first confirm the "image source"
<pmatulis> see https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/manage-cli-images
<dakj> Pmatulis, lets me test that
<dakj> pamtulis, how do I show you the result?
<dakj> :maas richardsith boot-sources read
<dakj> Success.
<dakj> Machine-readable output follows:
<dakj> [
<dakj>     {
<dakj>         "url": "http://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v3/daily/",
<dakj>         "keyring_data": "",
<dakj>         "resource_uri": "/MAAS/api/2.0/boot-sources/1/",
<dakj>         "id": 1,
<dakj>         "updated": "2017-04-03T17:14:09.518",
<dakj>         "created": "2017-04-01T00:01:49.492",
<dakj>         "keyring_filename": "/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-cloudimage-keyring.gpg"
<dakj>     }
<dakj> :maas richardsith boot-sources read
<dakj> Success.
<dakj> Machine-readable output follows:
<dakj> [
<dakj>     {
<dakj>         "url": "http://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v3/daily/",
<dakj>         "keyring_data": "",
<dakj>         "resource_uri": "/MAAS/api/2.0/boot-sources/1/",
<dakj>         "id": 1,
<dakj>         "updated": "2017-04-03T17:14:09.518",
<dakj>         "created": "2017-04-01T00:01:49.492",
<dakj>         "keyring_filename": "/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-cloudimage-keyring.gpg"
<dakj>     }
<dakj> ]
<dakj> Pmatulis, sorry
<pmatulis> dakj, use a pastebin next time
<pmatulis> dakj, what version of maas?
<dakj> Pmatulis, I was making that!!
<dakj> Pmatulis, MAAS Version 2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1
<mup> Bug #1679206 opened: [2.1.5] Maas fails to deploy hardware-ibm-power8-S822LC system with USB drive plugged in <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679206>
<dakj> Pantelis, any idea?
<cnf> anyone deploy esx nodes with maas?
<dakj> Pmatulis, any suggests?
<pmatulis> dak...
<mup> Bug #1679222 opened: ISCSI target validation fails when target name includes a ':' <iscsi> <rsd> <curtin:Triaged by nacc> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS RSD :Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679222>
<mup> Bug #1679222 changed: ISCSI target validation fails when target name includes a ':' <iscsi> <rsd> <curtin:Triaged by nacc> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS RSD :Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679222>
<mup> Bug #1679222 opened: ISCSI target validation fails when target name includes a ':' <iscsi> <rsd> <curtin:Triaged by nacc> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS RSD :Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679222>
<mup> Bug #1679231 opened: Machine MACs do not show when MAC is the selected column <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679231>
<mup> Bug #1679247 opened: [2.2] Random unit test failure in TestListClusterNodesPowerParameters.test__returns_checked_nodes_in_last_checked_order <unit-tests> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679247>
<mup> Bug #1679249 opened: [2.2b5] Machines table occasionally shows javascript trace in the console log <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679249>
<cmd_pancakes> mpontillo: not sure if my last question went through, had connection issues...is there anyway to stop creating the mdadm disk groups in the initial pxe image of MAAS? i have a host connected to a large storage array via SAS and the pxe image is dropping to the busybox shell because it can't connect to the rack controller
<cmd_pancakes> i only want the head node under MAAS control, i can configure the disk array later on
<cmd_pancakes> tgtd seems to be working fine on the rack controller, no firewall between the hosts
<mup> Bug #1679312 opened: [maas 2.2 beta5] Connection refused after juju (2.2 beta1) deploy ESXi VM  - Juju Agent pending <oil> <oil-2.0> <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679312>
<mup> Bug #1679315 opened: [2.0] Updating the name of a domain only changes one machine in the web ui <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679315>
<mpontillo> cmd_pancakes: hm, sorry, I don't really have a good understanding of the problem. is this because the default gateway is being set from a different interface (such as the storage interface) and the machine can't reach the rack? you can try using the API to set the gateways
<mpontillo> cmd_pancakes: for example, "maas $PROFILE interfaces read $SYSTEM_ID" followed by "maas admin interface set-default-gateway $SYSTEM_ID $IFNAME id=$LINK_ID"
<mpontillo> cmd_pancakes: that is, make sure the default gateway is set to a link on the interface which can reach the rack controller.
<mup> Bug #1679322 opened: maas-dhcp upgrade to 1.9.5+bzr4599-0ubuntu1~14.04.1 fails to start installed isc-dhcp-server <maas (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679322>
<mup> Bug #1679427 opened: [2.2] Commissioning support script should withhold ephemeral keys <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679427>
<mup> Bug #1679431 opened: [2.2] If a single commissioning script times out, all scripts will enter "Timed out" state. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679431>
<mup> Bug #1679431 changed: [2.2] If a single commissioning script times out, all scripts will enter "Timed out" state. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679431>
<mup> Bug #1679431 opened: [2.2] If a single commissioning script times out, all scripts will enter "Timed out" state. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679431>
#maas 2017-04-04
<Martijn1234> hi guys! sorry to be asking this (for several reasons) but does anyone know if I can download as .deb or as PPA the 1.6.0+bzr2545-0ubuntu1~ppa1 maas packages?!?!?
<Martijn1234> I've looked on various sources but can't find it
<Martijn1234> nobody? :D
<kiko> Martijn1234, uhh, you must be crazy looking for 1.6.0!
<kiko> that was not a great release by any measure of the word!
<Martijn1234> @kiko... I realize that... unfortunately I have an old box running that, which I want to clone so I can test the upgrade to 1.9 without destroying the original
<Martijn1234> not my choice to put 1.6.0 there by the way :-P
<Martijn1234> kiko, thanks for the answer anyway ;)
<kiko> let me find that for you
<Martijn1234> thanks a bunch! :)
<kiko> oh yuck it's proper gone from even the librarian
<kiko> Martijn1234, why not just rebuild it?
<kiko> Martijn1234, I mean, the sources are there
<Guest6452> Hi! I found support fo HPE monshoot chassis in maas power management. Does it support C7000 BladeChassis.
<Martijn1234> kiko, hmmm I guess I could. Would I need to provide it certain defaults in building the debs that were used in generating them originally or is it a fairly straightforward build?
<kiko> Guest6452, typically we support anything that does IPMI or iLO
<Martijn1234> kiko... I have DB and config file backups. Is there any way to import that data into a blank 1.9 maas? :) (before I try to rebuild the 1.6.0 deb packages)
<kiko> well
<kiko> it should be possible but it will need to be a manual upgrade run, which will mean getting your hands dirty (I've never done it!)
<mup> Bug #1679689 opened: [2.1.5] apt http(s) proxy invalid url for custom TLD <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679689>
<Martijn1234> that certainly inspires confidence :D
<Martijn1234> hmmm... maybe I can trick 1.9 into thinking 1.6 is already installed thereby upgrading the DB at least
<Martijn1234> food for thought
<Martijn1234> kiko, thanks for the info anyway
<dakj> Pmatulis, Hi. I've try to re-install everything and the issue is the same. Impossible to make the download of 16.04 image from MAAS, while for 14.04 there isn't an error.
<pmatulis> dakj, hi. that's really odd
<pmatulis> dakj, i tried yesterday and it worked fine. although i'm using 2.2
<pmatulis> dakj, i will have a 2.1 system available to me today or tomorrow. i'll try
<pmatulis> dakj, would be interesting if you could upgrade to 2.2 and try. is this a test system?
<dakj> pamatulis, I've used 16.04.2 as OS, no it's a lab
<dakj> pmatulis, this time I didn't add papa stable of MAAS.
<dakj> ppa
<dakj> pmatulis, its dashboard reports that "MAAS Version 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1)" but it's a 16.04.2
<pmatulis> interesting
<dakj> pmatulis, I'm making the update via ppa stable of MAAS, when it' finished I'll try with the download
<mup> Bug #1589042 changed: UX: User preference screen truncates SSH keys poorly <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589042>
<dakj> pmatulis
<dakj> Pmatulis, the command lsb_release -a reports 16.04.2, anyway after the update the result is the same
<dakj> Pmatulis, 14.04 yes 16.04 no :-( I don't understand why? Anyone has my same issue?
<Martijn1234> kiki, in case you're interested... (and anyone else) upgrading from 1.6.0 to 1.9.5 by starting with a clean machine, copying over backed-up config files and manually creating maasdb in Postresql... then restoring the DB backup... then doing an apt-get install maas... tricks 1.9.5 into thinking it needs to upgrade and results in a (seemingly) workin
<Martijn1234> g 1.9.5
<Martijn1234> kiko, :p
<Martijn1234> I'll have to verify the installation further of course but the initial result is that the web ui is up and the data appears to be all there and (from initial inspection) correct
<dakj> Pmatulis, is there another way to test the download? thanks
<kiko> Martijn1234, I hope you move to 2.x pretty quickly!
<Martijn1234> kiko that is certainly my intention! :D
<kiko> dakj, what's the question?
<dakj> Kiko, I can't make the download of 16.04 via MAAS with 14.04 any issue, I don't know why
<kiko> I don't think I understood your question
<kiko> "via MAAS with 14.04"?
<dakj> kiko, Via MAAS I can make the download of 14.04 but no if I try to download the 16.04 (http://askubuntu.com/questions/899073/maas-dont-make-the-download-of-ubuntu-16-04-lts-image)
<dakj> Kiko, I've also force that via maas $PROFILE boot-resources import
<dakj> Kiko, I've also force that using maas $PROFILE boot-resources import but nothing.
<kiko> what do your logs say?
<dakj> Kiko, where can I run that?
<kiko> run what sorry? :)
<mup> Bug #1408106 opened: attach_disconnected not sufficient for overlayfs <aa-kernel> <aa-parser> <aa-tools> <kernel-da-key> <AppArmor:In Progress by jjohansen> <MAAS:New> <apparmor (Ubuntu):Confirmed for sbeattie> <linux (Ubuntu):Triaged by jjohansen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408106>
<mup> Bug #1408106 changed: attach_disconnected not sufficient for overlayfs <aa-kernel> <aa-parser> <aa-tools> <kernel-da-key> <AppArmor:In Progress by jjohansen> <MAAS:New> <apparmor (Ubuntu):Confirmed for sbeattie> <linux (Ubuntu):Triaged by jjohansen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408106>
<mup> Bug #1408106 opened: attach_disconnected not sufficient for overlayfs <aa-kernel> <aa-parser> <aa-tools> <kernel-da-key> <AppArmor:In Progress by jjohansen> <MAAS:New> <apparmor (Ubuntu):Confirmed for sbeattie> <linux (Ubuntu):Triaged by jjohansen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408106>
<mup> Bug #1580405 changed: set_initial_networking_configuration shouldn't raise ValidationError <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580405>
<dakj> Kiko, sorry I lost the connection, I mean where do I see the log?
<dakj> Kiko, I pasted the Maas.log here https://paste.ubuntu.com/24315569/
<kiko> dakj, how do you know you are missing images?
<dakj> Kiko, look the post here http://askubuntu.com/questions/899073/maas-dont-make-the-download-of-ubuntu-16-04-lts-image
<dakj> Kiko, 14.04 finishes the download and run the sync, 16.04 starts then around 96% kill the process
<kiko> dakj, is your network really slow or limited?
<kiko> dakj, look at all the logs in /var/log/maas
<dakj> Kaki, the network has not any limitation, I've posted https://paste.ubuntu.com/24315569/ it's the log when I run the download
<kiko> dakj, I'm stumped. is there a proxy in the way?
<dakj> No, there is a firewall but as MAAS makes the download of 14.04 why not for 16.04. This issue was not for the my last lab
<dakj> Kaki, I've this issue from 2 days when is published Openstack Autopilot
<dakj> With 16.04
<dakj> Kiko, then if the problem is the firewall/proxy the download can't begin, instead it starts and then kill
<mup> Bug #1679844 opened: [2.2] Pressing <enter> in the UI should not cancel actions <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679844>
<dakj> Kiko, I post the var/log/maas/regiond.log (https://paste.ubuntu.com/24315974/) there is a lot of errors
<dakj> Kiko, have you seen that paste? Any suggests?
<pmatulis> dakj, looks like a network protocol error. but, if so, why just with 16.04 images? quite odd. how is your network set up (proxies, nat, etc)?
<pmatulis> consider using tcpdump during a download
<dakj> pmatulis, there is just a firewall between the host and internet, it's so strange because if the issue is that I don't undestand why the download starts and around 95% it stops. Then this issue is present after the canonical has published Openstack autopilot because before that the download works well also for 16.04
<pmatulis> dakj, you did something with autopilot?
<roaksoax> b/win 5
#maas 2017-04-05
<mup> Bug #1679882 opened: [2.1] rackd status is stuck at "NN% connected to region controllers" with Active-Active regiond <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679882>
<mup> Bug #1662404 changed: "No rack controllers can access the BMC of node: <node name>" when using OpenStack nova power driver  <MAAS:Fix Released> <MAAS 2.1:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662404>
<mup> Bug #1679887 opened: [2.1] regiond should not rely on maas-rack command <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679887>
<mup> Bug #1679887 changed: [2.1] regiond should not rely on maas-rack command <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679887>
<hrz_jlu> Hello everybody out there using MaaS,
<hrz_jlu> Chicken-egg problem in maas-cli? Or did i miss a point? -- Can not format logical volume
<hrz_jlu> I can create a VG: SYS_VG=$(maas ${PROFILE} volume-groups create ${HOST_ID} name="system-vg" partitions=$(echo ${SYS_VG_PARTITION} | jq '. | .id'))
<hrz_jlu> I can create a LV: ROOT_LV=$(maas ${PROFILE} volume-group create-logical-volume ${HOST_ID} $(echo ${SYS_VG} | jq '. | .id') name="system-root" size=100G)
<hrz_jlu> But how can i format this LV?
<hrz_jlu> fail #1: creating a partition returns with: {"block_device": ["Cannot create a partition table on a logical volume."]}
<hrz_jlu> fail #2: to format the volume I need system_id, device_id, id. I have system_id and id, but what is the device_id?
<hrz_jlu> -->   echo ${ROOT_LV} | jq {   "system_id": "eq6fr7",   "size": 99996401664,   "available_size": 99996401664,   "name": "system-vg-system-root",   "resource_uri": "/MAAS/api/2.0/nodes/eq6fr7/blockdevices/9/",   "uuid": "fff3f729-7811-4426-ba48-2ce74427eb58",   "used_size": 0,   "id": 9 }
<zeestrat> hrz_jlu: Not sure if helpful but, after creating LV's, we read them with "maas PROFILE volume-groups read" to get their id, then format with "maas PROFILE block-device format SYSTEM_ID, LV_ID fstype=ext4"
<dakj> Pmatulis, hi any suggest?
<dakj> pmatulis, I've used tcpdump but the file is too big, I just saw the line "images-maas-io.sawo.canonical.com.http" but I can't see the error
<brendand> dakj, you probably want to confirm that the image was entirely downloaded at the time when it freezes
<brendand> dakj, you can find the downloaded artifacts in /var/lib/maas/boot-resources
<jlu-hrz> Hello everybody out there using MaaS
<jlu-hrz> 2nd try (sorry browser has crashed)
<jlu-hrz> Chicken-egg problem in maas-cli? Or did i miss a point? -- Can not format logical volume
<jlu-hrz> I can create a VG: SYS_VG=$(maas ${PROFILE} volume-groups create ${HOST_ID} name="system-vg" partitions=$(echo ${SYS_VG_PARTITION} | jq '. | .id'))
<jlu-hrz> I can create a LV: ROOT_LV=$(maas ${PROFILE} volume-group create-logical-volume ${HOST_ID} $(echo ${SYS_VG} | jq '. | .id') name="system-root" size=100G)
<jlu-hrz> But how can i format this LV?
<jlu-hrz> fail #1: creating a partition returns with: {"block_device": ["Cannot create a partition table on a logical volume."]}
<zeestrat> jlu-hrz: Not sure if helpful but, after creating LV's, we read them with "maas PROFILE volume-groups read" to get their id, then format with "maas PROFILE block-device format SYSTEM_ID, LV_ID fstype=ext4
<jlu-hrz> fail #2: to format the volume I need system_id, device_id, id. I have system_id and id, but what is the device_id?
<jlu-hrz> -->   echo ${ROOT_LV} | jq {   "system_id": "eq6fr7",   "size": 99996401664,   "available_size": 99996401664,   "name": "system-vg-system-root",   "resource_uri": "/MAAS/api/2.0/nodes/eq6fr7/blockdevices/9/",   "uuid": "fff3f729-7811-4426-ba48-2ce74427eb58",   "used_size": 0,   "id": 9 }
<jlu-hrz> @zeestrat: thanks I will try it...
<zeestrat> jlu-hrz: Same goes for mounting. "maas PROFILE block-device mount SYSTEM_ID LV_ID mount_point=/your/mount/point"
<jlu-hrz> maas ${PROFILE}  volume-groups read ${HOST_ID}
<jlu-hrz>         "logical_volumes": [             {                 "block_size": 4096,                 "size": 99996401664,                 "available_size": 99996401664,                 "path": "/dev/disk/by-dname/system-vg-system-root",                 "model": null,                 "name": "system-vg-system-root",                 "filesystem": null,                 "used_size": 0,                 "type": "virtual",                 "id_path":
<jlu-hrz>  maas test-ech167 partition format eq6fr7 4 fstype=ext4
<jlu-hrz> --> Not Found
<jlu-hrz> @zeestrat: doesn't work :-(
<jlu-hrz> again (stripped...)
<jlu-hrz> "logical_volumes": [ { "available_size": 99996401664, "system_id": "eq6fr7", "partition_table_type": null, "tags": [], "used_for": "Unused", "partitions": [], "resource_uri": "/MAAS/api/2.0/nodes/eq6fr7/blockdevices/9/", "id": 9 } ],
<jlu-hrz>  maas test-ech167 partition format eq6fr7 9 fstype=ext4
<jlu-hrz> --> Not Found
<jlu-hrz> (looks better) but doesn't works as espected...
<just_> hello to everyone
<just_> is there any guy who can help me?
<just_> hello???
<jlu-hrz> @just_: we can help you. Please tess us your problem...
<jlu-hrz> tell
<Guest21969> Hi All, I have Asus hardware with SolarFlare NIC cards. PXE is able to assign IP address via DHCP server, but during deployment ipconfig does not work and hence iscsistart command fails. Any idea how can I configure MAAS to use custom drivers during OS install?
<just_> Okay
<just_> I have an installation of maas with version 1.95, we had restarted manually one hipervisor and now cloud-init cant give the ip to the node
<just_> and its printing a lot of errors like this one
<just_> handlers.py[WARNING]: failed posting event: start: modules-final/config-power-state-change: running config-power-state-change with frequency once-per-instance
<just_> we cant reach the hipervisor and we cant connect, if we connect thought kvm i can reach the server
<just_> but i cant ssh
<just_> i have ubuntu 14
<Guest21969> issue observed by me is similar to that reported in https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1442112
<Guest21969> we are running MAAS version 2.1
<Guest21969> any thoughts on what could be the possible issue?
<just_> i've found this
<just_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1663686
<just_> wich OS do u have?
<jlu-hrz> @Guest21969: Maybe this ist helpful.. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/35087666/how-to-upload-custom-boot-image-to-maas ?
<Guest21969> jlu-hrz: I don't want to upload custom boot image, just want to use specific drivers for SolarFlare NICs
<Guest21969> I am a little confused with the current situation, during commissioning ... network card gets detected and IP address is assigned to the commissioning OS, but drivers are not available during installation of OS
<jlu-hrz> without drivers inside your initramfs you won't be able to start your nic's, right?
<just_> @jlu-hrz do you have any advice for our problem?
<Guest21969> I thought in settings there are options available to pass on special drivers for the h/w
<just_> why we cant install maas 2.2 in ubuntu 14 tho?
<jlu-hrz> you are not able to load any driver via network without your NICs .
<jlu-hrz> right?
<Guest21969> yes
<Guest21969> everytime it fails during iscsi lun configuration, so I assume it is because of unable to connect to tgt server running on my MAAS server
<jlu-hrz> are you able to install (temporary) an other NIC? (eg. USB-NIC)
<just_> No one can help me?....
<Guest21969> jlu-hrz: I don't have a USB NIC
<Guest21969> server is located in the DC
<jlu-hrz> are you able to connect to the server via SSH(KVM)-console?
<just_> yes i am
<just_> i can reach the machine with KVM
<just_> interfaces are up too...
<Guest21969> jlu-hrz: yes, I am able to connect to server via console
<jlu-hrz> zeestrat: I got it: maas test-ech167 block-device format eq6fr7 9 fstype=ext4
<jlu-hrz> thanks
<just_> :(
<jlu-hrz> Guest21969: are you able to switch to a rescue-console after error occured?
<Guest21969> jlu-hrz: it takes me to initramfs prompt
<Guest21969> is there any quick start on how to build custom MAAS images with custom drivers?
<dakj> brendand, the directory is empty
<brendand> dakj, really? even as maas says it's downloading?
<brendand> dakj, with ls -a as well?
<dakj> brendand, if I try to download 14.04 image the proceed is fine, 16.04 starts that and around 96% it stops.
<dakj> brendand, sorry I saw the wrong path,
<brendand> dakj, ok but i'm trying to find if it's fully downloaded on the region
<dakj> brendand, there is that "snapshot-20170404-204225"
<dakj> Brendan, have a look to my post (http://askubuntu.com/questions/899073/maas-dont-make-the-download-of-ubuntu-16-04-lts-image).
<brendand> dakj, is the final status what's shown in the second screen?
<brendand> dakj, i.e. 14.04 is synced and 16.04 is 'selected for download'?
<zeestrat> jlu-hrz: Glad to hear.
<Guest21969> any thoughts on how to build custom MAAS images?
<jlu-hrz> Guest21969: Which OS?
<dakj> Brendan, yes it's
<jlu-hrz> ubuntu: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1412132
<dakj> Brendand, I've also to re-install all but same issue. I receive that when Canonical has published Openstack Autopilot in 16.04 with conjure-up. Before I never had issue like that
<brendand> dakj, can you answer my question though?
<Guest21969> jlu-hrz: thanks for the info. How can we push custom drivers within the image? Do you have any thoughts?
<dakj> brendand, sure, yes  the second screen is the final status, and 14.04 is synced the 16.04 no
<jlu-hrz> Guest21969: maybe this is a good starting point: https://cptyesterday.wordpress.com/2012/06/11/adding-non-free-drivers-to-a-debian-netboot-initrd/
<brendand> dakj, did you try just restarting the image import?
<brendand> i.e. click 'Save selection'?
<dakj> brendand, yes I did that, and I try also to re-install all but nothing same problem
<dakj> brendand, yes, I tried to make two test, first one selected only 16.04, and second one with 14.04. with 14.04 the procedure is completed with 16.04 no
<dakj> brendand, if you want I can share my desktop with you via teamviewer!
<jlu-hrz> Guest21969: have you tried different kernels? hwe etc.?
<jlu-hrz> AFAIF "hwe" means hardware enhanced
<brendand> jlu-hrz, no it means hardware enablement
<jlu-hrz> brendand: Thanks. do you know if SolarFlare NICs are supported?
<Guest21969> not tried with all, but can check
<jlu-hrz> brendand: Thanks. Do you know if SolarFlare NICs are supported?
<brendand> jlu-hrz, no i don't, but as you say, trying with a newer kernel may help
<Guest21969> jlu-hrz: default seems to be hwe-t, what do you recommend?
<mup> Bug #1680086 opened: [2.2, trunk] Discovery of machines in a Pod can have hostnames that colide <rsd> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680086>
<dakj> brendand, now I try to download the 14.04 and it results is in synced status, 16.04 continues to stay in "Selected for download"
<cnf> has anyone deployed ESX nodes with MaaS ?
<David_Orange> hello maas experts, i am facing something anoying on maas2.1.4. I am using MAAS to install a machine on a management network, then manually change its network configuration and change its vlan config in the switch, with a network not manage by maas. All those steps works fine, but at the reboot, the server is looping trying to reach maas with pxe. The only solution i found for now is to switch to management vlan, wait for pxe boot, then switch back to 
<cnf> David_Orange: why would you do that?
<mup> Bug #1667141 opened: [FFe] Standing FFe for MAAS 2.2 <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667141>
<cnf> David_Orange: changing the network config, that is
<pmatulis> dakj, can you elaborate on the connection with autopilot/conjure-up? are you using these things in any way?
<cnf> David_Orange: just set the right config in maas
<David_Orange> cnf: i want to do that to split networks for security reason. This new server shall also hosts a pxe server (maas or other), so i have to split networks
<cnf> so why use maas on it, at all?
<David_Orange> cnf: "on it" = on what ?
<cnf> just install it manually
<dakj> Pmatulis, at moment no, but my intention is to try that. if I can't download image of 16.04 I can deploy it to my node
<David_Orange> cnf: this server is a remote server in a DC, i can not go there each time i need to install a new server
<cnf> David_Orange: that is what IPMI is for
<cnf> David_Orange: you are _already_ manually messing with switch configs and the likes, so it's mostly manually anyway
<just_> hello to everyone....can someone help me?
<just_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1663686
<just_> im having this problem
<just_> handlers.py failed posting event cloud-init maas
<just_> i had restarted one hipervisor and now cloud-init cant give to him their IP
<dakj> Pmatulis, I'm running a my old lab with a host where I installed 16.04 and MAAS, before the published of Autopilot, and the download and the sync of 16.04 is correct.
<just_> and im unable to login into machine
<cnf> David_Orange: maas kind of expects to be able to control the server, manually moving things around will break it
<David_Orange> cnf: for the context, i works with narinder gupta on OPNFV, and i need to manage several pods. this is a need. and changing switch config is not something tricky in a SDN context
<dakj> Pmatulis, in that host I don't run the last update
<David_Orange> cnf: so maas is required at each boot ?
<just_> no one can help me? :S
<cnf> David_Orange: changing things manually isn't SDN :P
<David_Orange> cnf: maas is forcing the boot routing to pxe only ?
<cnf> but it sounds like you just want a PXE installer
<cnf> not Metal as a Service
<dakj> Pmatulis, this one is my old lab (http://pasteboard.co/Er1GuAYT.png) that one is new one (http://pasteboard.co/ErQvNtZ6.png), both are in the same network.
<David_Orange> cnf: ok, it answers my question, MAAS is required at each start, thanks for your answer
<cnf> i didn't say that, but i guess you have your answer
<narinder> #topic MANO and various VNF use cases
<David_Orange> cnf: so is there any configuration on maas for my need ?
<cnf> depends on your need, like i said it sounds like you just want a PXE installer
<David_Orange> cnf: lets say i just want to have a pxe installer for some nodes, and maas for others, MAAS2 can do it or not ?
<cnf> you can hammer in a nail with a wrench, doesn't mean you should
<cnf> i don't like "lets say"s
<cnf> but just change your boot order, and be done with it
<cnf> but imo, what you are doing is the wrong way about it
<dakj> Pmatulis, why in the second lab the size of 16.04 is 468.1 MB while first one is 656.6 MB?
<cnf> David_Orange: i would just leave the damn network settings, and put the MaaS / pxe network in port isolation
<cnf> and stop all manual intervention
<David_Orange> cnf: if it were only a problem of boot order, the failure of pxe would go to the disk after... and it does not, it loop on requesting pxe to maas
<David_Orange> cnf: and "put the MaaS / pxe network in port isolation" will requires that the node will have an access to my maas network and my other network, thing that i do not want
<cnf> it would boot from disk
<cnf> David_Orange: no, it doesn't...
<cnf> it would have access to your MaaS controller
<cnf> nothing else
<cnf> that's what port isolation is for
<David_Orange> cnf: i need to bring access to this node without give access to all this network node
<cnf> yes
<cnf> that's what port isolation is for :P
<cnf> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_VLAN
<David_Orange> cnf: thanks, i will see if that can fit our needs
<cnf> gl
<mup> Bug #1680119 opened: maas should enable netconsole during commissioning <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680119>
<dakj> Pmatulis, third installation on another Host in a different network.....same issue with 16.04
<pmatulis> dakj, the thing is that if there was a systematic problem of downloading 16.04 images with maas then there would be a large outcry. it seems this is due to a local network problem. i'll ping you when i do my own tests on 2.1
<mup> Bug # changed: 1575631, 1633696, 1639839, 1642728, 1661581, 1662948, 1670429, 1670444, 1672718, 1674720, 1674807, 1675095, 1675427, 1675432, 1675468, 1675823, 1675838, 1675844, 1675953, 1676619, 1676921, 1676969, 1676978, 1677029, 1677333, 1677350, 1677573, 1677631, 1677658, 1677713, 1677741,
<mup> 1678038, 1678188, 1678236, 1678298, 1678333, 1679231, 1679247, 1679249, 1679315, 1679427
<sarah__> Hello Im testing MaaS on some virtual machines  with virtualbox and I just couldnt figure out the power type I should be using
<tychicus> when commissioning new nodes I am seeing a few minutes worth of these errors: [  148.510201] cloud-init[2197]: request to http://10.10.10.12/MAAS/metadata//2012-01-01/ failed sleeping 1.: <urlopen error[Errno 111] Connection refused>
<sarah__> the nodes are all marked ready and when I try to commission them it asks me for a power type
<sarah__> I tried manual but it doesnt work
<dakj> Pmatulis, so 12.04 is fine 14.04 is fine, 16.04, 16.10 and 17.04 no. Are they any different repo to make the download?
<tychicus> the node eventually finishes commissioning successfully, but it add a few minutes to the total commissioning time of each machine
<tychicus> looks like it may be a similar issue to https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1354309
<tychicus> also looks similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1321417
<tychicus> I running 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubun
<tychicus> looks like the issue was related to how the network cards were configured for the machine in MaaS
<tychicus> this was a machine that had been previously commissioned, then marked as broken, then re-commissioned, even though one of the networks was marked as disconnected it was still getting an IP address, disabling DHCP on my "maas-external" fabric resolved the issue
<pmatulis> dak...
<dakj> pmatulis, I've resolved that, I don't know why for 14.04 yes and 16.04 no (I've to investigate), our Palo Alto Firewalls stopped that using the "Anti-spyware Protection Profile" identified that as a spyware.....removed the profile the download of 16.04 went fine!!!!
<pmatulis> dakj, well there you go! a local network problem!
<pmatulis> dakj, i'm glad you got it resolved
<dakj> pmatulis, yes but it's strange that a firewall identify that as spyware, before that Canonical publi
<dakj> Published that the firewall didn't block that
<pmatulis> dakj, it would be good if you could get more info on that. are there detailed logs of some kind?
<dakj> pmatulis, yes it's a promise......1 week ago I could to download via MAAS the 16.04 from this week no!!!!
<dakj> pmatulis, I've to know why the image has been identified as spyware, and last week no!!!
<dakj> pmatulis, anyway, thanks a lot for your support I hope to return you with a favour. See you soon with th upgrade
<mup> Bug #1680175 opened: Traceback during upgrade from maas 2.1.3 to 2.2.0~rc1 <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680175>
<mup> Bug #1677382 changed: [2.1.5] Failure to PXE boot Cavium crb-1s Servers - PXE-E99: Unexpected network error. Checkpoint D9 ERROR: Boot option loading failed Checkpoint AD <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS 2.1:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1677382>
<mup> Bug #1679206 changed: [2.1.5] Maas fails to deploy hardware-ibm-power8-S822LC system with USB drive plugged in <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <curtin:Incomplete> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679206>
<mup> Bug #1680175 changed: Traceback during upgrade from maas 2.1.3 to 2.2.0~rc1 <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680175>
<mup> Bug #1667141 changed: [FFe] Standing FFe for MAAS 2.2 <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667141>
<cmd_pancakes> Is it possible to deploy a node with a custom preseed config? or would i have to make a custom image for that
<roaksoax> cmd_pancakes: custom preseed, yes
<roaksoax> cmd_pancakes: /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata
<roaksoax> would be for ubuntu
<roaksoax> /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata_centos for cento,s etc
<cmd_pancakes> roaksoax: ok great, thanks! i'll take a look
<tychicus> I'm sure I am missing something in the docs, but how do you assign a fabric to particular network interface on a machine using the cli, I would think it is something like "maas $PROFILE interface update system_id id fabric=5"
<tychicus> that command will return "Success" but not actually change anything
<roaksoax> tychicus: maas <profile> interface update <syustem_id> <nic_id> vlan=<vlan id>
<roaksoax> tychicus: 16:54 < tychicus> that command will return "Success" but not actually change anything -> can you file a bug for that ?
<tychicus> roaksoax: thanks, that did the trick, it looks like as long as the system_id and nic_id are correct you can put in any arguments and it will always return "success"
<tychicus> I'll get the bug filed
<roaksoax> tychicus: thanks!
<mup> Bug #1680266 opened: interface update will return successful with invalid params <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680266>
<mup> Bug #1677382 opened: [2.1.5] Failure to PXE boot Cavium crb-1s Servers - PXE-E99: Unexpected network error. Checkpoint D9 ERROR: Boot option loading failed Checkpoint AD <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.1:New> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1677382>
<mup> Bug #1680266 opened: interface update will return successful with invalid params <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680266>
<mup> Bug #1680277 opened: [2.2rc1]  rackd — 75% connected to region controllers. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680277>
<mup> Bug #1680278 opened: [2.2rc1] Failed to process message for node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680278>
#maas 2017-04-06
<cmd_pancakes> is it possible to create encrypted LVMs in the MAAS? this question was asked before but not yet answered: http://askubuntu.com/questions/899480/is-it-possible-to-encrypt-with-maas
<mup> Bug #1680286 opened: MAAS DNS doesn't handle non /24 subnets well <canonical-bootstack> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680286>
<mup> Bug #1680286 changed: MAAS DNS doesn't handle non /24 subnets well <canonical-bootstack> <maas (Ubuntu):Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680286>
<kklimonda> how can I debug MAAS not assigning "automatic" IPs to nodes after allocating them?
<kklimonda> it's doing that for 3 of them, interfaces are defined but in the logs I can see MAAS assigning only one of 3 IPs, and node never transitions from ALLOCATED to DEPLOYING
<mup> Bug #1666097 changed: update maas from 2.0 to 2.1 <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666097>
<mup> Bug #1659538 changed: juju deploy fails, unable to contact charm store <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659538>
<mup> Bug #1659694 changed: Cannot set min kernel to hwe-x <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659694>
<kiko> kklimonda, sounds like a networking issue on the nodes themselves
<kiko> kklimonda, you can check the DHCP logs to see if the requests are coming in
<kiko> there's nothing very magical about the IP allocation -- we choose an IP, tell DHCP to deliver it, and the node picks it up
<mup> Bug #1680398 opened: Improper separator used when parsing OAuth Authorization Header <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680398>
<mup> Bug #1680409 opened: [2.1.5] Deployment failure with bcache devices <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680409>
<mup> Bug #1680409 changed: [2.1.5] Deployment failure with bcache devices <serverstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680409>
<mup> Bug #1680409 opened: [2.1.5] Deployment failure with bcache devices <serverstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680409>
<mup> Bug #1644856 changed: Issue with changing device naming of boot disk between commissioning and deployment <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1644856>
<mup> Bug #1680409 changed: [2.1.5] Deployment failure on reprovisioned systems with bcache devices <serverstack> <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680409>
<mup> Bug #1680409 opened: [2.1.5] Deployment failure on reprovisioned systems with bcache devices <serverstack> <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680409>
<mup> Bug #1680409 changed: [2.1.5] Deployment failure on reprovisioned systems with bcache devices <serverstack> <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680409>
<mup> Bug #1659694 opened: Cannot set min kernel to hwe-x <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659694>
<mup> Bug #1659694 changed: Cannot set min kernel to hwe-x <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659694>
<mup> Bug #1680487 opened: [2.2 UI] Machine actions menu is truncated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680487>
<roaksoax> zeestrat: can you please provide the info on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1644856/comments/6
<roaksoax> zeestrat: for the deployed machine you are having the issue with
<mup> Bug #1679222 changed: ISCSI target validation fails when target name includes a ':' <iscsi> <rsd> <curtin:Fix Committed by nacc> <MAAS:Invalid> <MAAS RSD :Invalid> <curtin (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <curtin (Ubuntu Xenial):New> <curtin (Ubuntu Yakkety):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679222>
<roaksoax> zeestrat: nevermind, i see now, you already have attached it
<roaksoax> zeestrat: the only thing missing would be fstab
<zeestrat> roaksoax: Out of office for a couple of days. I'll see if I can get you the fstab.
<mup> Bug #1595755 changed: [2.0b8] MTU does not get set on bonded interfaces <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595755>
<mup> Bug #1680537 opened: Cannot specify additional nameservers for reverse zones <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680537>
<cmd_pancakes> is it possible to create encrypted LVMs in the MAAS? this question was asked before but not yet answered: http://askubuntu.com/questions/899480/is-it-possible-to-encrypt-with-maas
<roaksoax> cnewcomer: it is not possible
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sorry
<roaksoax> cmd_pancakes: not, it is not possible to create encrypted LVM's via MAAS
<xygnal> it seems static ips cannot be used for custom non ububtu images.  is that correct?
<cnewcomer> ;)
<xygnal> ubuntu*
<cmd_pancakes> roaksoax: ok great, thanks...just making sure i wasn't overlooking something
<roaksoax> xygnal: maas doesn't configure /e/n/i for custom images *yet*, it will do soon
<roaksoax> xygnal: *but* it does create static hostmaps
<roaksoax> xygnal: i.e. the same ip that would be configured in e/n/i, is also provided to the DHCP as a hostmap as fallback
<mup> Bug #1680567 opened: [2.0] PTR RR is incorrectly placed in parent DNS zone when MAAS controls both. <dns> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680567>
<xygnal> roaksoax:  we plan to convert the "static" dhcp addresses to local static entries for now.  ie. grab the dhcp ip it gets and convert to local ifcfg- files.   any concerns with how maas will interact?
<xygnal> roaksoax: also what is your ball park estimate for custom images having e/n/i?
<kiko> xygnal, I think that will work just fine -- once deployed and the IP is handed over MAAS more or less leaves the machine alone
<kiko> xygnal, not sure about custom images, but CentOS and Windows are next
<roaksoax> xygnal: it is on our roadmap for next 6 months
<mup> Bug #1680487 changed: [2.2 UI] Machine actions menu is truncated <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680487>
<mup> Bug #1680632 opened: [2.1+] Discovery dashboard should allow filtering by last seen time <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680632>
#maas 2017-04-07
<Derpmeister> Hi. I've got HTTPS working but I'm trying to get the MAAS web UI to work over HTTPS. Any pointers in enabling this?
<Derpmeister> Note: the fact that there isn't much documentation on this is somewhat surprising. Lots of Squid docs in enabling this with regards to MAAS but surprisingly little on getting Apache to run with MAAS on HTTPS.
<filiplt> Hello. I very need help - total failure to deploy node (hp proliant dl360g9) - curtin fails to create partition: "An error occured handling 'sdg-part2': ProcessExecutionError - Unexpected error while running comman: ['sgdisk', '--new', '2:976896.0:15550463.0', '--typecode=2:8300', '/dev/sdh']
<filiplt> WTF? Asked for sdg-part2, and device is sgdisk is /dev/sdh ???
<mup> Bug #1680790 opened: [Device discovery - Enable/Disable toggle] The tooltip works as a button to interact with the toggle <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680790>
<mup> Bug #1680795 opened: [Device discovery] Move the tooltipinbetween the label and the toggle <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680795>
<mup> Bug #1680812 opened: [UX Improvement]  Formally design the sticky table header as a pattern <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680812>
<mup> Bug #1680812 changed: [UX Improvement]  Formally design the sticky table header as a pattern <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680812>
<mup> Bug #1680812 opened: [UX Improvement]  Formally design the sticky table header as a pattern <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680812>
<mup> Bug #1680816 opened: [UX Improvement] The navigation bar should be sticky <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680816>
<mup> Bug #1680819 opened: [MAAS 2.2.0 (beta4) - Nodes] The tooltip on the machines tab goes off the screen <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680819>
<mup> Bug #1680856 opened: [MAAS 2.2(beta 4) - Nodes] When I select to view the machines by MAC address, the MAC address is not visible in the table and all the columns are shifted to the left  <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680856>
<akossh> Hello
<akossh> I have a problem using MAAS Version 2.2.0~rc1
<akossh> I always get timeout at commissioning script 99-maas-02-capture-lldp
<akossh> 20 to 25 seconds after completing the previous script, this script gets a timeout
<mup> Bug #1680856 changed: [MAAS 2.2(beta 4) - Nodes] When I select to view the machines by MAC address, the MAC address is not visible in the table and all the columns are shifted to the left  <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680856>
<akossh> However the script waits until a file created by the LLDPD gets 60 seconds old,
<akossh> which does never happen within 20 seconds
<mup> Bug #1680859 opened: [2.2, UX] The tables should maintain the sorting information <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680859>
<pmatulis> akossh, fwiw, it works here
<akossh> I have no idea why I'm getting a timeout
<akossh> From the start of commissioning it takes less then 5 minutes, and I get a timeout
<akossh> from the start of that script, it's like 20 to 25 sec
<akossh> I do not know if it's a global timeout, or "per script" timeout
<akossh> In older versions, there was a script called 99-maas-01-wait-for-lldpd which was run before the 99-maas-02-capture-lldp
<akossh> But now that script is missing, and tha later one times out
<pmatulis> akossh, checked logs?
<akossh> I chacked the commissioning tab of the node
<akossh> Wher do I find the logs to check?
<akossh> https://pastebin.com/kcEAAs88
<akossh> This is what I see
<pmatulis> i would start with /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<node>/<date>/messages
<mup> Bug #1680859 changed: [2.2, UX] The tables should maintain the sorting information <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680859>
<mup> Bug #1680856 opened: [MAAS 2.2(beta 4) - Nodes] When I select to view the machines by MAC address, the MAC address is not visible in the table and all the columns are shifted to the left  <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680856>
<pmatulis> akossh, (on the region API server)
<akossh> This kind of messages dominate the log: Apr  7 13:51:08 micro18 ureadahead[574]: ureadahead:39/cmdline: Ignored relative path
<mup> Bug #1680856 changed: [MAAS 2.2(beta 4) - Nodes] When I select to view the machines by MAC address, the MAC address is not visible in the table and all the columns are shifted to the left  <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680856>
<mup> Bug #1680859 opened: [2.2, UX] The tables should maintain the sorting information <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680859>
<akossh> How can I downgrade to an older, working version?
<akossh> Is it possible, or the update changed the DB?
<pmatulis> downgrading maas isn't supported
<akossh> :(
<pmatulis> akossh, what kind of machine are you using for the failing node?
<akossh> A supermicro blade
<akossh> x86_64
<akossh> And I think, the only problem is that the timeout is too short
<akossh> The other nodes were commissioned before updating maas, it worked good
<pmatulis> interesting
<akossh> the HW is the same
<pmatulis> you're sure the same h/w worked in the previous version?
<pmatulis> to be clear, what 2 versions are we talking about?
<akossh> it was last year november
<akossh> I think 2.0.0 beta something
<pmatulis> possible to install a second environment with the earlier version and see if it works?
<akossh> Now measured more precisely, from start to getting a timeout, takes 3 minutes 6 seconds
<akossh> While I read about 20 minute commissioning timeout on google
<akossh> pmatulis: no chance for a second environment right now
<akossh> If I do not let the machine boot, it does not get a timeout after 3 minutes
<akossh> So it's not a timeout counted from the start of commissioning
<akossh> Interesting, when I delayed the boot, the script had only 1 second to run before getting timeout
<pmatulis> akossh, consider filing a bug
<akossh> pmatulis: i will consider it, thank you for the help so far
<mup> Bug #1680876 opened: [2.2, UI] Cannot update storage tags over the UI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680876>
<pmatulis> welcome
<vogelc> pmatulis: Hey, hows it going. I have some questions on the DHCP Relay.
<vogelc> pmatulis: When we configure it for an untagged vlan, the host is discovered and during commissioning it set the interfaces to unconfigured and the commissioning just stops.  is that expected?
<vogelc> pmatulis: when the interfaces get set to unconfigured it pulls an ip from the wrong subnet.
<pmatulis> vogelc, otp, be back soon
<mup> Bug #1680886 opened: [2.2] After aborting a deployment, the machine cannot be deployed via the CLI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680886>
<mup> Bug #1680886 changed: [2.2] After aborting a deployment, the machine cannot be deployed via the CLI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680886>
<mup> Bug #1680886 opened: [2.2] After aborting a deployment, the machine cannot be deployed via the CLI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680886>
<pmatulis> vogelc, a node cannot commission if it's not connected to a network. did you do that?
<vogelc> pmatulis:  Let me take some screen shots and post it for you.  that might help.
<Guest5285> hi
<Guest5285> does anyone know how to import custom kernel and initrd in MAAS 2.1.x?
<kiko> Guest5285, AIUI that's only doable through providing your own simplestreams channel
<mup> Bug #1680917 opened: Machine fails to boot if MAAS server is not available <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680917>
<Guest5285> kiko: if I provision my own simplestreams then also I couldn't find any simple documentation steps. Do you know of anything?
<Guest5285> Any quick start on how these images can be pushed via simplestreams?
<mup> Bug #1680939 opened: [2.2rc1] When rack controller is down, machines power status shows 'green' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680939>
<cmd_pancakes> so i have an issue with a server that is connected to an 84 disk array...when the array is connected, the host cannot mount the iscsi mount from the rack controller, eventually fails to a busybox shell and enlistment fails...when i turn off the array, everything works fine
<roaksoax> cmd_pancakes: maybe duplicate iscsi initiator names ?
<cmd_pancakes> roaksoax: could be! im setting up the hardware to test a known working config and bad config...i'll keep an eye on your suggestion
<roaksoax> cmd_pancakes: maybe the hardware has a duplicate iscsi initiator same as maas' tgt
<cmd_pancakes> i'm not super familiar with iscsi, are there iscsi commands in the enlistment image that i could test it out? i assume i could only really dig in once it fails to the busy box shell
<cmd_pancakes> haha i could also just google for that :P
<mup> Bug #1680979 opened: [2.2] Edited notifications reappear to users who have dismissed them and cannot be dismissed <MAAS:Triaged by allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680979>
#maas 2017-04-08
<mup> Bug #1680990 opened: A failed deployment cannot the fixed using Rescue mode <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680990>
<mup> Bug #1680993 opened: [2.1.3] Ubuntu deployment fails in BIOS/Legacy mode <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680993>
<Derpmeister> Hi, everyone. Attempt #2 in hoping to get help here with MAAS web-UI. Specifically, I'm still trying to get HTTPS to work properly with MAAS. Should I try a iptables port redirect or can I get away with doing this with apache2?
<Derpmeister> And if I can get away with doing this with apache2, what config do I need to look at? Because the maas-http.conf for some reason doesn't seem to want to work on port 443.
<Derpmeister> Hmm... I wonder...
<Derpmeister> Current config for apache2 as it stands: https://pastebin.com/BfdcKSUd
<Derpmeister> lol I think I blew up the config.
<Derpmeister> Yep, it's not even working even when reverting the changes...
#maas 2017-04-09
<Jp_> Can Maas install firmware updates ? Can it be remotely accessed ?
<pmatulis> Jp...
<cnf> he left, i think :P
<roaksoax> j/win 4
<sarah__> hello, Why can't I login into the maas nodes ? I always get this error "Permission denied (publickey).
<Derpmeister> Did you add your SSH key to the MAAS nodes?
<sarah__> how do I add them to the nodes ?
<Derpmeister> I'm not sure, I'm still setting my MAAS instance up. Having trouble with that at the moment.
<Derpmeister> >_>
<Derpmeister> But in that screen there should be a section where you can pick what SSH keys to assign to the nodes assuming you've put in your SSH keys for your personal account when you initially set it up.
<sarah__> are you following a tutorial or the maas docs ?
<Derpmeister> MAAS docs.
<Derpmeister> When I initially set up my account on MAAS there was a section where MAAS asked me if I had SSH keys to add.
<Derpmeister> This is where you add them and then MAAS will make use of that when you set up your nodes.
<sarah__> Oh that section, yes I do have an ssh key and there's no reason for it not to work
<Derpmeister> Ok, so how were you SSHing to the node? You know the nodes have an ubuntu account you use to ssh into the nodes, right?
<Derpmeister> https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-checklist#ssh-to-the-node if not, here's the docs.
<sarah__> yeah that's how I tried ssh
<sarah__> like ssh ubuntu@ip_address
<Derpmeister> Hmm. Odd, then you should be SSH'd in fine.
<Derpmeister> You might want to try readding the SSH keys to the nodes then, in the node ui
<sarah__> the only way to access the node is through ssh
#maas 2018-04-02
<mup> Bug # changed: 1389808, 1513775, 1555901, 1647720, 1706458, 1722693, 1742703, 1743249, 1743400, 1749979, 1750622, 1751902, 1752354, 1752754, 1754493, 1755043, 1755807, 1755815, 1755829, 1756127, 1756181, 1756341, 1756393, 1756985, 1757067, 1757153, 1758760, 1758919, 1759091, 1759616, 1759622
<mup> Bug #1760666 opened: [2.4, UI] 'IP Assignment' column in device listing is too wide <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760666>
<mup> Bug #1760668 opened: [2.4b1] region needed restart for ntp service to show correctly <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760668>
<mup> Bug #1760668 changed: [2.4b1] region needed restart for ntp service to show correctly <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760668>
<mup> Bug #1760668 opened: [2.4b1] region needed restart for ntp service to show correctly <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760668>
<mup> Bug #1760702 opened: 2.4b1: in controller page, cpu has "cores" twice <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760702>
<mup> Bug #1760703 opened: 2.4b1: unknown storage in controller page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760703>
<Hey__> What format do my windows images need to be in for MAAS?
<mup> Bug #1760715 opened: can't remove zfsroot <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760715>
#maas 2018-04-03
<Guest19547> Hi all, I have a question.
<Guest19547> I login MAAS first time, but the page is blank.
<Guest19547> Create a new user can login successfully, but I want to know why.
<mup> Bug #1760744 opened: An error occurs when MAAS deploy Ubuntu 16.04.4 under UEFI mode on SystemX 3650 M5 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760744>
<mup> Bug #1737346 changed: IPv4 and IPv6 spaces (v4 & v6 multi-homing): handling IPv4 and IPv6 subnets on the same VLAN <cpe-onsite> <juju:Expired> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737346>
<mup> Bug #1760770 opened: [2.4, websockets] Pod details should only load machines from pod <performance> <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760770>
<cnf> hi, does anyone use juju with maas pods? trying to figure out how you define the amount of disk space a pod should have
<mup> Bug #1760860 opened: Removing mounted filesystems prompts two confusing questions <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760860>
<mup> Bug #1760862 opened: Support names in addition to IDs for resource pools and groups APIs <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760862>
<mup> Bug #1760879 opened: zfsroot fails: FileNotFoundError - [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/dev/disk/by-id' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760879>
<mup> Bug #1760880 opened: vdb partitioned with zfsroot, but not mounted: deploy failed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760880>
<mup> Bug #1760888 opened: ext4 on vda, zfsroot on vdb fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760888>
<mup> Bug #1760888 changed: ext4 on vda, zfsroot on vdb fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760888>
<mup> Bug #1760919 opened: If a disk doesn't support SMART, the test shouldn't pass <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760919>
<mup> Bug #1760919 changed: [enhancement] If a disk doesn't support SMART, the test shouldn't pass <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760919>
<mup> Bug #1760919 opened: [enhancement] If a disk doesn't support SMART, the test shouldn't pass <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760919>
<mup> Bug #1706461 changed: Allow turning off auto-create-on-allocate for pods <cdo-qa> <internal> <pod> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706461>
<mup> Bug #1754493 opened: [2.4,b1] images never finish syncing to rack controller <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754493>
<mup> Bug #1754493 changed: [2.4,b1] images never finish syncing to rack controller <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754493>
<mup> Bug #1754493 opened: [2.4,b1] images never finish syncing to rack controller <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754493>
<mup> Bug #1754493 changed: [2.4,b1] images never finish syncing to rack controller <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754493>
<mup> Bug #1760958 opened: [2.4] Master process changes can't notify rack controllers to start image import <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760958>
<mup> Bug #1760961 opened: [2.4] Domain details page: move stats to domain summary <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760961>
<Hey_> exit
<dsop_> Hi all. We had a series of unfortunate events (our error) that wiped our MAAS server. We have lots of machines elisted w/ it. Question is, how can we add machines back to maas without reimaging? Or, manually mark machines from "new" to "deployed'?
#maas 2018-04-04
<sirdead> just a question has anyone been sucessful built an 8 server multi disk ( 50 tera) system?
<thoughtspot> Hello, we wiped out MAAS server accidentally without a backup. We created a new server but all machines are gone. I'm wondering is there a way to add nodes to server without needing to deploy it? I don't want to wipe out the existing machines. I tried reboot, it is able to listed on MAAS server, but the machine itself stuck on booting with error message `Loading centos/amd64/generic/centos70/no-such-image/boot-kernel...failed: No su
<mup> Bug #1746980 changed: storage /disk not showing  node change status commising to testing <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1746980>
<mup> Bug #1761120 opened: The region process doesn't start properly after 'maas init' in the snap <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761120>
<mup> Bug #1761189 opened: [UI, vanilla] 'check now' button can be be wrapped into a second like if too long <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761189>
<ackk> la
<mup> Bug #1761212 opened: LXC 3.0.0 no longer supports some profile config names <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761212>
<xygnal> any known limits for tags? performance/capacity limits.
<roaksoax> xygnal: tags? not really
<roaksoax> xygnal: they are nothing that should affect performance
<mup> Bug #1761257 opened: [2.4] Show calculated TTL in DNS UI <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761257>
<mup> Bug #1761262 opened: [feature] allow overriding ipmi credential creation policy <foundations-engine> <wishlist> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761262>
<mup> Bug #1761269 opened: [2.4, UI] Containers should be called containers, not devices <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761269>
<mup> Bug #1761279 opened: [2.4, UI] Invalid tooltip about no tests run  <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761279>
<mup> Bug #1761281 opened: [2.4, UI] The subnets page does not pull data on view <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761281>
<mup> Bug #1761282 opened: Re-installation fails with "Volume already exists" <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761282>
<mup> Bug #1761279 changed: [2.4, UI] Invalid tooltip about no tests run  <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761279>
<mup> Bug #1761281 changed: [2.4, UI] The subnets page does not pull data on view <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761281>
<mup> Bug #1761282 changed: Re-installation fails with "Volume already exists" <curtin:New> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761282>
<mup> Bug #1761279 opened: [2.4, UI] Invalid tooltip about no tests run  <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761279>
<mup> Bug #1761281 opened: [2.4, UI] The subnets page does not pull data on view <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761281>
<mup> Bug #1761282 opened: [2.3] Re-installation fails with "Volume already exists" <curtin:New> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761282>
<mup> Bug #1760191 changed: maas-ipmi-autodetect-tool fails during enlistment for cavium thunder 88xx crb v2 <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760191>
<mup> Bug #1761314 opened: maas_url of http://localhost:5240/MAAS in rackd.conf leads to invalid metadata URL <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761314>
<mup> Bug #1761314 opened: [2.4] maas_url http://<ip>:5240/MAAS in regiond.conf leads to invalid metadata URL <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761314>
<mup> Bug #1761314 changed: [2.4] maas_url http://<ip>:5240/MAAS in regiond.conf leads to invalid metadata URL <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761314>
<Pallav> Hi
<mup> Bug #1761322 opened: [2.4] MAAS doesn't notice change in interfaces <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761322>
<mup> Bug #1761326 opened: [2.4b1] DNS triggers not working <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761326>
<mup> Bug #1711203 changed: Deployments fail when Secure Boot enabled <blocks-hwcert-server> <id-5a28802797729aedf99dcd37> <curtin:Invalid> <dellserver:New> <MAAS:Fix Released
<mup> by andreserl> <MAAS 2.3:Fix Released by andreserl> <maas-images:Fix Released by ltrager> <shim (Ubuntu):In Progress by cyphermox> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711203>
#maas 2018-04-05
<mup> Bug #1761342 opened: [2.4+, enhancement] rackd needs to have different worker(s) to handle http request <performance> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761342>
<mup> Bug #1761359 opened: [2.4, UI] Region always sends trigger notifications for all handlers to client <performance> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761359>
<mup> Bug #1747080 changed: commissioning fails during 00-maas-01-lshw <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1747080>
<cnf> how do you do network configuration on pods in maas?
<roaksoax> cnf: there's no network configuration in pods
<roaksoax> yet
<Karunamon> hey folks; is there a way to force-resync my boot images? I just did a maas upgrade and any machines deployed are getting stuck on a boot: prompt
<cnf> roaksoax: ok, thanks
<mup> Bug #1761530 opened: [2.4] Internal Server error has no logs in /var/log/maas/*.log <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761530>
<roaksoax> Karunamon: yeah you can go to the ui and force the sync
<roaksoax> or under boot-resources IIRC
<mup> Bug #1761541 opened: [HA] Following pgsql failover MAAS gui is severely degraded Following pgsql failover MAAS gui is unavailable <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761541>
<muppet84> hello, I'm trying to set up a home lab and am having trouble getting nodes detected
<mup> Bug #1761541 changed: [HA] Following pgsql failover MAAS gui is severely degraded Following pgsql failover MAAS gui is unavailable <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761541>
<roaksoax> muppet84: how are you having trouble getting nodes detected?
<mup> Bug #1761541 opened: [HA] Following pgsql failover MAAS gui is severely degraded Following pgsql failover MAAS gui is unavailable <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761541>
<mup> Bug #1761541 changed: [HA] Following pgsql failover MAAS gui is severely degraded Following pgsql failover MAAS gui is unavailable <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761541>
<mup> Bug #1761584 opened: Create virsh storage pool if one doesn't exist. <pods> <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761584>
<muppet84> @roaksoax over pxe.  It will begin to do the comissioning then fail and goto a ubuntu-enlist-node login.  I was able to add a machine via the webgui and MAC address and get a second machine detected.
<muppet84> I thought I would just be able to PXE boot and it would configure the metal
<mup> Bug #1761600 opened: [2.4] Executing actions in the UI (e.g. deploying, commissioning) is too slow <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761600>
<mup> Bug #1761601 opened: [2.4] Multiple region/rack controllers causes the UI to be very slow <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761601>
<mup> Bug #1761600 changed: [2.4] Executing actions in the UI (e.g. deploying, commissioning) is too slow <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761600>
<mup> Bug #1761601 changed: [2.4] Multiple region/rack controllers causes the UI to be very slow <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761601>
<mup> Bug #1761600 opened: [2.4] Executing actions in the UI (e.g. deploying, commissioning) is too slow <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761600>
<mup> Bug #1761601 opened: [2.4] Multiple region/rack controllers causes the UI to be very slow <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761601>
<stuart_> 88
<stuart_> Anyone created a bon with one of the interfaces being the provisioning interface? have 2x10Gb interfaces on server, need them in a bond supporting tagged VLANs. Creating bond doesn't seem to be an option,  thought is because one of the interfaces is the provisioning interface.
#maas 2018-04-06
<roaksoax> stuart_: bond yes, on the tagged vlan, that's where the problem may be
<roaksoax> you need untagged for pxe booting
<mup> Bug #1761639 opened: [2.4] Trying to upgrade firmware on a HP Gen9, hpilo driver not available <MAAS:Triaged> <maas-images:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761639>
<mup> Bug #1761640 opened: [2.4] Ephemeral environment $HOME is / <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761640>
<mup> Bug #1761639 changed: [2.4] Trying to upgrade firmware on a HP Gen9, hpilo driver not available <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761639>
<Hey> How do I create a ddtgz?
<Hey> Can i use qemu-img convert then tar and gzip?
<flagellanten> Hey: I tried to use ddtgz for some CentOS 6 image I created a couple of weeks ago, but failed miserably, it wouldn't deploy. If you are doing something similar, I would suggest mounting  for a tgz instead which is just as easy.
<parlos> Good Morning
<mup> Bug #1761766 opened: [2.4, UI,vanilla] Commissioning action options not correctly formatter <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761766>
<mup> Bug #1761767 opened: [2.4, UI, vanilla] Deploy action options indentation <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761767>
<mup> Bug #1761768 opened: [2.4, UI, vanilla] Error on action errors are unformatted <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761768>
<Hey> What is the difference between name=win2012hvr2 and contetn@HOME/win2012hvr2-dd ?
<Hey> wrong channel
<Hey> lol
<Hey> flagellanten: I created a custom windows 10 vm. prepped it with what it needs. when shutdown, I converted it to with qemu-img to raw. then tar gzip the raw file.
<mup> Bug #1761802 opened: [2.4, DNS, UI] Make "Delete domain" button white instead of red <dns-ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761802>
<mup> Bug #1761804 opened: [2.4, DNS, UI] Multiple address records should be represented as a single record <dns-ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761804>
<mup> Bug #1761802 changed: [2.4, DNS, UI] Make "Delete domain" button white instead of red <dns-ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761802>
<mup> Bug #1761804 changed: [2.4, DNS, UI] Multiple address records should be represented as a single record <dns-ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761804>
<mup> Bug #1761802 opened: [2.4, DNS, UI] Make "Delete domain" button white instead of red <dns-ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761802>
<mup> Bug #1761804 opened: [2.4, DNS, UI] Multiple address records should be represented as a single record <dns-ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761804>
<Hey> How long should it take to upload a 45gb image to file?  it has been running now for almost 1 hour
<roaksoax> wow! no idea
<roaksoax> we';ve never uploaded such a bgi image
<mup> Bug #1761813 opened: can't import boot resources: "simplestreams.util.SignatureMissingException: No signature found" <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Incomplete> <simplestreams:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761813>
#maas 2018-04-07
<muppet84> I am losing my sanity trying to set up MAAS, if anyone can help me I am willing to pay
<sentinel_infinit> i have a stupid question how hard would it be to get ilo2 to work on maas 2.3.0 for power management
#maas 2018-04-08
<Hey__> In the dashboard I see that MAAS detects the network and lists the nodes.  Is there any documentation for adding windows nodes that i see in the dashboard.  Do they need to be running something?  Assuming they have an IPMI port?
#maas 2020-03-30
<mup> Bug #1869800 opened: Hardware test result links transposed for nvme drives <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869800>
#maas 2020-03-31
<mup> Bug #1868908 opened: snap update causes disabled maas systemd service to start again <seg> <MAAS:New> <snapd:Invalid by anonymouse67> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868908>
<mup> Bug #1562126 changed: maas-enlist should be part of the maas-cli package if needed <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562126>
<mup> Bug #1721829 changed: Storage listing doesn't include failed tests nor see results <MAAS:Invalid by lilyanavidenova> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721829>
<mup> Bug #1787631 changed: [2.5, UI] IP address not shown when the machine is commissioning <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787631>
<mup> Bug #1815083 changed: MAAS Tag Edit link on Machine Summary doesn't let me edit tags <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815083>
<mup> Bug #1815083 opened: MAAS Tag Edit link on Machine Summary doesn't let me edit tags <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815083>
<mup> Bug #1472626 changed: MAAS should provide an easy way to add PPAs on a per-system or per-tag basis <wishlist> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472626>
<mup> Bug #1815083 changed: MAAS Tag Edit link on Machine Summary doesn't let me edit tags <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815083>
<mup> Bug #1472626 opened: MAAS should provide an easy way to add PPAs on a per-system or per-tag basis <wishlist> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472626>
<mup> Bug #1472626 changed: MAAS should provide an easy way to add PPAs on a per-system or per-tag basis <wishlist> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472626>
<mup> Bug #1869888 opened: moving rack subnet to new vlan updates link vlan but not interface vlan <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869888>
<ivve> hello, i have a question here about a new feature in 2.7.0
<ivve> on the network tab there is this little red icon with a disconnected cable.. and it says one of my vlans is disconnected.. "This interface is disconnected."
<ivve> it was deployed on this very interface, what does this mean?
<ivve> deployment was successful too
<ivve> very confusing
<ivve> logged on to the machine after deploy, seems fine..
<mup> Bug #1869888 changed: moving rack subnet to new vlan updates link vlan but not interface vlan <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869888>
<mup> Bug #1869888 opened: moving rack subnet to new vlan updates link vlan but not interface vlan <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869888>
<mup> Bug #1869958 opened: fio test doesn't adjust block size <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869958>
#maas 2020-04-01
<mup> Bug #1869990 opened: lxd machine-resources CPU code fails to accurately calculate numa topology for AMD Opteron 6376 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869990>
<mup> Bug #1869990 changed: lxd machine-resources CPU code fails to accurately calculate numa topology for AMD Opteron 6376 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869990>
<mup> Bug #1869990 opened: lxd machine-resources CPU code fails to accurately calculate numa topology for AMD Opteron 6376 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1869990>
<mup> Bug #1870042 opened: maas network connectivity check fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870042>
<mup> Bug #1870097 opened: Wrong cores list for numa nodes <MAAS:In Progress by ack> <MAAS 2.7:In Progress by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870097>
<mup> Bug #1870097 changed: Wrong cores list for numa nodes <MAAS:In Progress by ack> <MAAS 2.7:In Progress by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870097>
<mup> Bug #1870097 opened: Wrong cores list for numa nodes <MAAS:In Progress by ack> <MAAS 2.7:In Progress by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870097>
<mup> Bug #1870117 opened: Bond mac address shadows second interface mac address <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870117>
<mup> Bug #1870171 opened: piston3 token delete cascades <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.7:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870171>
#maas 2020-04-02
<mup> Bug #1676911 changed: MAAS should have a re-deploy action <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1676911>
<mup> Bug #1729474 changed: Feature request, option to enable SR-IOV in the bios <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729474>
<mup> Bug #1816432 changed: network interface discovery commissioning scripts timeout <performance> <track> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1816432>
<mup> Bug #1844734 changed: blacklist nic <feature> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844734>
<mup> Bug #1844734 opened: blacklist nic <feature> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844734>
<mup> Bug #1844734 changed: blacklist nic <feature> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844734>
#maas 2020-04-03
<antonym> is there a quick way to enable centos 8 to show up in downloads on 2.7?
<antonym> 2.7 release notes elude to centos 8 being available but it doesn't show up
<antonym> guess its not baked yet?
<mup> Bug #1870583 opened: Power system fails to commission on MAAS due to usage of ppc64el in URL <ppc64el> <MAAS:New> <The Ubuntu-power-systems project:New for maas> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870583>
<ltrager> antonym: we're still working on setting up our backend to build public images.
<ltrager> antonym: we've released Packer templates for building CentOS/RHEL 8 - https://github.com/canonical/packer-maas/tree/master/centos8
